# Skillselect ANZCO 221111 accountant assessment from CPA Australia



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi All

I had submitted my skills assessment (qualifications + experience) to CPA Australia in Dec 13 and got unsuccessful outcome due to the notorious 'Accounting Theory' knowledge requirement. However, Later I had sent them detailed syllabus of my professional qualification. At that time they acknowledged receiving the detailed syllabus and that I will receive a reply in 5-7 working days. It has been a month since I have heard anything from them since. I have also sent email reminders to my assessing officer, tried calling but NO RESPONSE! I don't even know if they remeber my file anymore!

Anyway, I am not as much concerned about accounting theory as much as I am concerned about assessment of experience to be atleast 3 years. I know it will be close to 3 years but not sure atleast 3 years or not as out of my 5 years exp only 3-4 years would probably be after my most eligible/scoring qualification. And I know they cut your years of exp. in most cases. I have atleast 7 band in each module of academic IELTS, so no worries for me in that regard.

My questions are:

1) Is there anything like 'positive qualification, but less than 3 years work experince' outcome? or will it be just straight away negative assessment because of less than 3years exp.?

2) Can I still lodge EOI with positive qualification assessment but negative work experience assessment? I mean if I am still scoring 60 points even with less than 3 years of experince.

3) I will score 65 points when I have been assessed as having less than 3 years experience but having 8 band in all modules of academic IELTS (which I can surely achieve in IELTS resit). Is it a possibility for eligible EOI submission?

4) Will resit result of 8 band (assumption) in academic IELTS also be needed to be validated by CPA as they, at the moment, will issue me an outcome with my current 7 band result?

5) How would you compare CPA/ICAA/IPA for migration assessment?

Please help.

Kind Regards

Max


----------



## in3deep (Feb 21, 2014)

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi All
> 
> I had submitted my skills assessment (qualifications + experience) to CPA Australia in Dec 13 and got unsuccessful outcome due to the notorious 'Accounting Theory' knowledge requirement. However, Later I had sent them detailed syllabus of my professional qualification. At that time they acknowledged receiving the detailed syllabus and that I will receive a reply in 5-7 working days. It has been a month since I have heard anything from them since. I have also sent email reminders to my assessing officer, tried calling but NO RESPONSE! I don't even know if they remeber my file anymore!
> 
> ...


see answers above


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

Dear in3deep, thanks for your reply.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi there

I have some more questions. Assuming that I get zero to less than 3 years experience as assessed in my outcome from CPA then neither would I want to claim points in EOI nor would I get any from DIAC against my experience claim. Right? or can I still try claiming points for experience because DIAC is under no obligation to accept the experience related assessment outcome from CPA, and hence, may award me 5 points? If still no, then I will have 55 points. However, if I get 8 band in all modules of academic IELTS I will reach 65 points. So when I fill up my EOI, will I submit the experience page with all blanks? Doest skillselect accept so? I mean is it by submitting everything blank on experience related page that you are telling DIAC that you are not claiming points experience? And, for qualifications assessment I will have to submit the combined assessment outcome from CPA which will show a disqualification as regards to experience (it is a combined assessment I have applied for). Is it not indirectly submitting a negative expression even though you are not claiming points for the same?

Does it ever happen that although your experience assessment from assessing authority is positive but DIAC is still not considerning your experience? When do you get to know that DIAC is not awarding you any points for experience? I mean is it all considered before they send you invitation or after? When do you submitt the related documents to them, while submitting EOI or after invite? In case you are rejected after submitting all your documents which you have submitted after getting invite and paying the DIAC fee, then you are screwed for close to AUD 4,000 right?

Anyway my safest bet is to achieve 8 band IELTS, but I still want to weigh every possible option.

Thanks & Cheers!


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have some more questions. Assuming that I get zero to less than 3 years experience as assessed in my outcome from CPA then neither would I want to claim points in EOI nor would I get any from DIAC against my experience claim. Right? or can I still try claiming points for experience because DIAC is under no obligation to accept the experience related assessment outcome from CPA, and hence, may award me 5 points? If still no, then I will have 55 points. However, if I get 8 band in all modules of academic IELTS I will reach 65 points. So when I fill up my EOI, will I submit the experience page with all blanks? Doest skillselect accept so? I mean is it by submitting everything blank on experience related page that you are telling DIAC that you are not claiming points experience? And, for qualifications assessment I will have to submit the combined assessment outcome from CPA which will show a disqualification as regards to experience (it is a combined assessment I have applied for). Is it not indirectly submitting a negative expression even though you are not claiming points for the same?
> 
> ...


In EOI you should fill out experience and mark it irrelevant. DIAC usually considers the opinion of your assessment authority. You fill out EOI and then invitation is issued to apply for visa. then you provide them the documents. therefore, if you claim points for experience contrary to advice from CPA, there is a risk of your visa being refused


----------



## Gabrielle_2012 (Nov 13, 2013)

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have some more questions. Assuming that I get zero to less than 3 years experience as assessed in my outcome from CPA then neither would I want to claim points in EOI nor would I get any from DIAC against my experience claim. Right? or can I still try claiming points for experience because DIAC is under no obligation to accept the experience related assessment outcome from CPA, and hence, may award me 5 points? If still no, then I will have 55 points. However, if I get 8 band in all modules of academic IELTS I will reach 65 points. So when I fill up my EOI, will I submit the experience page with all blanks? Doest skillselect accept so? I mean is it by submitting everything blank on experience related page that you are telling DIAC that you are not claiming points experience? And, for qualifications assessment I will have to submit the combined assessment outcome from CPA which will show a disqualification as regards to experience (it is a combined assessment I have applied for). Is it not indirectly submitting a negative expression even though you are not claiming points for the same?
> 
> ...


hello mate, 

i think you are exposing yourself to high risk if you insist on your experience, time and a lot of money are at stake here. 
better improve your eilts score so you will have higher points, this is a sure way to go.


----------



## Gabrielle_2012 (Nov 13, 2013)

im happy to have found this page. i hope more accountants will join in this forum, IT professionals are very active and helpful to each other in the other page. wish we can do the same and give advice to our fellows.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

Gabrielle and In3deep what are/were your point scores?


----------



## Joseph M F (Sep 16, 2013)

Dear all,

I received +ve out come from VET-Travel agency Manager

Now state stopped invitation ..as per my understanding, by July 1st they should re open the slots. It was available only in ACT during 2013-2014

can any one help me more on this...

what is the chances of reopening the slots again for travel agency manger?
if its opened ,will it be in ACT or some other states?
was this occupation prevailed before 2013 or the first time ACT had come up with this ?

pls some one reply and help


----------



## Gabrielle_2012 (Nov 13, 2013)

MaxTheWolf said:


> Gabrielle and In3deep what are/were your point scores?


mate, only 60 points and i got invite after two rounds!


----------



## vottie (Jan 13, 2014)

Max, you will get an invite in the next round. Your EOI submission was just too close to the cut-off for the previous round. I had 60 points too, and applied on 25.2 and got invite in the next round 10.3.
Stop worrying. I know it's hard!


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

Gabrielle and Vottie, thanks a lot!


----------



## n12345 (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi Max,

Good to see you getting closure to your desires.

As part of your assessment with CPA which qualification did you try to get assessed. Also what all stages did you clear as part of your assessment.

Regards,
NS




MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi All
> 
> I had submitted my skills assessment (qualifications + experience) to CPA Australia in Dec 13 and got unsuccessful outcome due to the notorious 'Accounting Theory' knowledge requirement. However, Later I had sent them detailed syllabus of my professional qualification. At that time they acknowledged receiving the detailed syllabus and that I will receive a reply in 5-7 working days. It has been a month since I have heard anything from them since. I have also sent email reminders to my assessing officer, tried calling but NO RESPONSE! I don't even know if they remeber my file anymore!
> 
> ...


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

n12345 said:


> Hi Max,
> 
> Good to see you getting closure to your desires.
> 
> ...


Hi

I am ACMA, India and part qualified CIMA.

ACMA Stage 1 & 2 syllabus 2002 and ACMA Stage 3 & 4 syllabus 2008.


----------



## 538810 (May 27, 2014)

MaxTheWolf said:


> Gabrielle and In3deep what are/were your point scores?


Hi Max

I am an Indian B Com(hons) graduate and CA. I got a positive outcome from ICAA and now I am filing an EOI.


I needed guidance on following points:

1. Should I apply for sub class 189 or for sub class 190 as well (meaning both) ?

2. Regarding family members, in the application I would want my wife and my son to be added. However I would want my mom and dad also be possible to be invited later. Should I mention future applicants as 2 or 4 then ? ALso, since my wife would be covered under my current application, should the answer to this question “Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?” be a NO ?

3. In qualifications, should the Bcom (hons) and CA both be mentioned under bachelors degree(others)?

4. In qualifications, should the CA course start date be mentioned as the date of start of articleship as I don't remember any other date being as start date of CA course.

5. should the answer to following questions be Yes or NO ?

---- a. Australian study requirement - Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?

---- b. Credentialled community language - Has the client obtained credentialled community language qualifications?

---- c. Professional year - Has the client completed a gazetted professional year in Australia in the last 48 months?

can you help ?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Max: For code 221111, should they get their job assessed from ICAA or CPA ? How does one know which authority ? I ask for someone else I know. I am from Computer/Software & have no idea how this works with Accountants.


----------



## 538810 (May 27, 2014)

Hi

The assessment can be done by both icaa and cpa but cpa generally does not recognise the accounting theory studied by indian CA's and as such gives a negative on this point. While icaa doesn't do so..so my recommendation would be to go for icaa. Worked for me after i was said no by cpa on accounting theory context.

Rgds



lovetosmack said:


> Max: For code 221111, should they get their job assessed from ICAA or CPA ? How does one know which authority ? I ask for someone else I know. I am from Computer/Software & have no idea how this works with Accountants.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

GupsChaney said:


> Hi
> 
> The assessment can be done by both icaa and cpa but cpa generally does not recognise the accounting theory studied by indian CA's and as such gives a negative on this point. While icaa doesn't do so..so my recommendation would be to go for icaa. Worked for me after i was said no by cpa on accounting theory context.
> 
> Rgds


Thanks GupsChaney. That helps a lot. Is there a thread here on expatforum where all the guys who applied for ICAA discuss where I can ask the guy to post his queries & get along with them ? For ACS we have a 1000+ page thread & that's how we helped each other.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Max: For code 221111, should they get their job assessed from ICAA or CPA ? How does one know which authority ? I ask for someone else I know. I am from Computer/Software & have no idea how this works with Accountants.


well for accountants there are 3 assessing authorities and you can choose any one of them


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

So sorry guys I just found out I had unfollowed this thread. Sorry for late reply or no reply at all.

For Accountants there are 3 assessing authorities. CPA Australia, ICA Australia and IPA Australia. Processing times are about same for all three, about 2-4 weeks. CPAA being the cheapest and IPAA being the costliest, however it is toughest to get a positive skills assessment from CPAA and easiest from ICAA. Documentation for ICAA is a tad bit more rigid as compared to CPAA.

Go for ICAA. That's my suggestion.

Max


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Thanks GupsChaney. That helps a lot. Is there a thread here on expatforum where all the guys who applied for ICAA discuss where I can ask the guy to post his queries & get along with them ? For ACS we have a 1000+ page thread & that's how we helped each other.


Unfortunately no Lovetosmack. Not even 10% as extensive as for ACS/engineers.

I faced this same problem when I was new here. Tried to start for accountants. But did not workout.

Max


----------



## Voodoogirl (Jun 17, 2014)

rt00021 said:


> Guys, for someone who has completed a bachelors degree in accounting from Australia, which assessing authority/body do you recommend?


I did an accounting degree with an Australian Institution in Malaysia. CPA gave me a positive assessment without asking any questions on my degree as my uni is a CPA accredited uni. 

They also recognise my work exp from the year I started working in 2006 upon graduation even though I only completed CPA in 2011. 

So, if you have an accounting degree with an Australian Institution, I would recommend CPA.


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi All
> 
> I had submitted my skills assessment (qualifications + experience) to CPA Australia in Dec 13 and got unsuccessful outcome due to the notorious 'Accounting Theory' knowledge requirement. However, Later I had sent them detailed syllabus of my professional qualification. At that time they acknowledged receiving the detailed syllabus and that I will receive a reply in 5-7 working days. It has been a month since I have heard anything from them since. I have also sent email reminders to my assessing officer, tried calling but NO RESPONSE! I don't even know if they remeber my file anymore!
> 
> ...



Max, could you share the format you supplied to CPA when reapplying Accounting theory. I'm just now in this phase and am lost on how to support my case although I have done these topics in various courses.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

dm2 said:


> Max, could you share the format you supplied to CPA when reapplying Accounting theory. I'm just now in this phase and am lost on how to support my case although I have done these topics in various courses.


Hi dm2

I had supplied CPAA with PDFs of the relevant syllabus. The one that worked for me was of CIMA. I also mentioned the links of official websites from where I downloaded the syllabus.

Max


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I am going to apply for 221111(Accountant) and want to go for my assessment with CPA.
As i have completed my Masters Degree in Australia and CPA recognises it. The issue i am facing is that CPA wants 7 bands in each module and some way or the other i am getting stuck in 1 section.

Currently i am having 65 points without IELTS.

Is there any other way to go around it?

thx


----------



## firelucifer (Oct 17, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am going to apply for 221111(Accountant) and want to go for my assessment with CPA.
> As i have completed my Masters Degree in Australia and CPA recognises it. The issue i am facing is that CPA wants 7 bands in each module and some way or the other i am getting stuck in 1 section.
> ...


Professional year or other English tests; PTE, TOEFL


----------



## r_alaa82 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hey guys .I need your help. I am collecting the documents for assessment in general accounting. I barely achieve the 60 points provided they aknowlege all my work experience .my questions are like this:
1- document attestation : I am providing the original certificate and transcript which are singed and stamped by the university .do I need to go futher with attestation? 

2-course syllabus. I got graduated 2005 .when I visited the university they have given me the study plan of my degree .with a breif disceiption of each courses around two lines .same is published in the university website.if I dolwnload them .would they be enough ?
3- do I need to send the original copy to cpa or acca ? I have read on Acca they need a scan copy.
4- one of the work experience I have is for 5 months .I have only a proof of offer letter and work experience ? Would that be enough . I cant contact them again cuz I left them with anger.even to get the job duties in a letterhead is almost impossible.


----------



## DreamAusCan (Jan 20, 2015)

*Immigration to Australia- Accounts Professional*

Do you need to have an ICAI (Charted Accountant) qualification for applying.

In our case the Applicant does not hold the above qualification. He is having a Bachelors in Commerce(Bcom), Masters in Commerce (MCom) and a Masters in Business Administration (MBA)with specialization in Financial Management . The subjects specified under the criteria (9 out of 12) have been covered in the above courses and can be validated through Syllabus. 

In addition to the above the applicant has a relevant post qualification experience in the field of Accounting for almost 20 years. Out of which 18 years is being spent in the top most IT company in India. He also has a recent work experience of over 4 years in the European Union.

With the vast experience in the field of accounting and superior command over English, does he stand a chance of getting a positive assessment. Kindly advise whether we should apply for assessment or not.

If yes which body out of the three assessment bodies should we choose for assessment?

Looking forward to your guidance.

Thanks and Regards,

Dreamauscan


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

DreamAusCan said:


> Do you need to have an ICAI (Charted Accountant) qualification for applying.
> 
> In our case the Applicant does not hold the above qualification. He is having a Bachelors in Commerce(Bcom), Masters in Commerce (MCom) and a Masters in Business Administration (MBA)with specialization in Financial Management . The subjects specified under the criteria (9 out of 12) have been covered in the above courses and can be validated through Syllabus.
> 
> ...


You need not to have an ICAI degree to get education and skill assessment from CPA/ICAA/IPA...i am MBA myself and got my degree assessed from CPA.

You can do it from anyone you like, just make sure you send them all required documents specially criteria of meeting core subject requirement.

CPA normally gets it done in around 10-15 working days....in-fact all of them take around same time.

In my opinion you have fair chance of getting positive assessment.

Hope this helps you.

All the very best for your future prospects, if i can be of any help just buzz me.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

BretSavage said:


> You need not to have an ICAI degree to get education and skill assessment from CPA/ICAA/IPA...i am MBA myself and got my degree assessed from CPA.
> 
> You can do it from anyone you like, just make sure you send them all required documents specially criteria of meeting core subject requirement.
> 
> ...


Agree with BretSavage

Just to add to the answer for DreamAusCan about choice of Assessing Authority..

Out of the three assessing bodies ICAA is the most lenient and CPAA is the strictest in giving a suitable assessment outcome. CPAA has this compulsion of giving negative assessment to just about every second applicant mentioning that they have not met the requirement of compulsory area 'Accounting Theory'. In your case (DreamAusCan) it does not seem to be a problem, since the applicant has two masters. Barring this one factor one would consider the cost and processing time. You can see some bullet points I have mentioned below to take your decision. Just some personal advice, choose from ICAA or CPAA. 

1) Assessment Fees - IPAA > ICAA > CPAA
2) Processing Time - IPAA = ICAA = CPAA
3) Positive outcome probability - ICAA > CPAA; IPAA unknown

Cheers!
Max


----------



## DreamAusCan (Jan 20, 2015)

Dear BretSavage,

Thanks for your response. Do you have any idea about the job opportunities for Accountants in Australia? How soon can one find a job after reaching there? Can you also apply from here?


----------



## DreamAusCan (Jan 20, 2015)

Hello, 

I would like to know how beneficial would be the MYOB training for finding work in Australia. Is there any other qualification one needs to have?


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi,

Its not essential but any additional stuff always looks good on ur CV.....btw in Australia they teach MYOB at Masters level, included in "Accounting Systems and Processes".

And about your previous question job market is not bad but it basically depends on your luck, you might end up having a job in no time, while you may struggle, what i would suggest is to activate all your contacts in Australia and try to get all help you can get. And you can definitely apply from here no harm in that but the chances are very slim.


----------



## DreamAusCan (Jan 20, 2015)

Dear BretSavage, 

Thanks for your response. I checked the employment.gov.au site, there is no demand for accountants in any state or territory. Isn''t that a risk?


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

DreamAusCan said:


> Dear BretSavage,
> 
> Thanks for your response. I checked the employment.gov.au site, there is no demand for accountants in any state or territory. Isn''t that a risk?


Not really....there are many jobs who are not on list but still they have lots of opportunities...


----------



## DreamAusCan (Jan 20, 2015)

Dear BretSavage,

Thanks for your response. Since you have appeared in both IELTS and PTE which according to you is easier? How do we qualify for a visa that does not require state sponsorship? (189 subclass)


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Dear DreamAusCan,

Its not that IELTS is easier then PTE or other way around....the only thing is PTE is checked by a program while IELTS by an invigilator.....so with PTE you have better chances of going through.

For subclass 189 you can check the points table and see if you fit in.


----------



## DreamAusCan (Jan 20, 2015)

Dear BretSavage,

What are Transcripts and how to arrange them?


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

DreamAusCan said:


> Dear BretSavage,
> 
> What are Transcripts and how to arrange them?


Hi,

Transcript are issued by Universities from where you have completed your Masters or Bachelor's. It contains the information about subjects and grade you got in it....similar to a Marksheet.


----------



## DreamAusCan (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi,

Ok so can we provide the marksheet plus the syllabus instead of transcripts?


----------



## DreamAusCan (Jan 20, 2015)

Dear BretSavage and Max, 

Could you please share you contact details so that we could discuss in detail. Looking forward to your response.

Thanks,
DreamAusCan


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

DreamAusCan said:


> Dear BretSavage and Max,
> 
> Could you please share you contact details so that we could discuss in detail. Looking forward to your response.
> 
> ...


Dear DreamAusCan,

Max is in Australia...i am sending you my contact details trough PM.

Take CAre


----------



## ideaofoneness (Jun 27, 2015)

*Australia Accountant Immigration*

Hi Guys,
I have completed my articleship required for CA course from a big4. Will they consider the same for positive assesment wrt employment no. of years?
Is bachelors of commerce from India equivalent to a australian bachelors degree?


----------



## MSN (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello all,

I scored minimum 8 band on Ielts general and mininum 7 band on Ielts academic. Can i claim 20 points from DIAC after I receive positive assessment from CPA using the Ielts academic result? Or does it have to be the same test result provided to CPA that DIAC will consider? Thank you.


----------



## MSN (Feb 4, 2015)

MSN said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I scored minimum 8 band on Ielts general and mininum 7 band on Ielts academic. Can i claim 20 points from DIAC after I receive positive assessment from CPA using the Ielts academic result? Or does it have to be the same test result provided to CPA that DIAC will consider? Thank you.


Pls anyone??


----------



## anu87 (Mar 11, 2013)

I am CA from india, please help me with below questions:

1. I have recv "academically suitable" result from CPA. Is it sufficient to apply for 189 if 60 points are completing without experience ?

2. Should I mention my articleship exp in EOI ( I am not claiming points for exp)?

3. Do I need somethg else (license etc.) too apart from CPA qualification assessment letter for external auditor?

Thanks a lot


----------



## anu87 (Mar 11, 2013)

in3deep said:


> see answers above


Can you please help me..

I am CA, please help me with below questions:

1. I have recv "academically suitable" result from CPA. Is it sufficient to apply for 189 if 60 points are completing without experience ?

2. Should I mention my articleship exp in EOI ( I am not claiming points for exp)?

3. Do I need somethg else (license etc.) too apart from CPA qualification assessment letter for external auditor?

Thanks a lot


----------



## choudharykrishna (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi All,
I'm new to this forum.I need quick advice. I had applied for Accountant General ANZSCO 221111 on 13th July and got feedback/result on 30th July.As per assessment out of 7 mandatory Competency Areas I have Completed only 6. The one that i have not completed as per CPA is Financial Accounting and Reporting.
I hold B.Com from IGNOU and PGDM in Finance.I'm going to write down list of subjects that I had studied. Kindly let me know what to do next.
B.Com
ECO2: Accountancy I
ECO3: Management Theory
ECO5: Mercantile Law
ECO7: Elements of Statistics
ECO8: Company Law
ECO9: Money ,Banking & Financial Institutions
ECO10: Elements of Costing
ECO11: Elements of Income Tax
ECO12: Elements of Auditing
ECO13: Business Environment
ECO14: Accountancy III
EEC11: Fundamentals of Economics
AED1: Export Procedure & Documentation
AMK1: Marketing
AOM1: Office Organization and Management
ASP1: Secretarial Practice

PGDM:
FM11 - Financial & Management Accounting
GM11 - Management Functions & Organization Behaviour
IS01 - Introduction to Information Technology
MM01 - Marketing Management
GM12 - Business Communication
GM04 - Managerial Economics
HR01 - Human Resource Management
OM01 - Operations Management
FM12 - Financial Management
GM02 - Economic and Social Environment
GM03 - Quantitative Techniques for Managers
GM07 - Research Methodology
FM02: Management Control Systems
FM03: Security Analysis & Portfolio Management 
FM04: International Finance
FM05: Corporate Finance
FM06: Management of Financial Services
GM100: Project Work
GM13: Entrepreneurial Management
GM14 Strategic Management & Ethics
GM06: Business Law & corporate Governance
IB06: International Business

Thanks,
Krishna


----------



## mani_jeenu (May 29, 2015)

choudharykrishna said:


> Hi All,
> I'm new to this forum.I need quick advice. I had applied for Accountant General ANZSCO 221111 on 13th July and got feedback/result on 30th July.As per assessment out of 7 mandatory Competency Areas I have Completed only 6. The one that i have not completed as per CPA is Financial Accounting and Reporting.
> I hold B.Com from IGNOU and PGDM in Finance.I'm going to write down list of subjects that I had studied. Kindly let me know what to do next.
> B.Com
> ...


from which body did you get your assessment done? you can appear for that subject in an online test and get yourself re-evaluated. As part of the CPA program, it is a foundation level subject. fees applicable for the exam.


----------



## choudharykrishna (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks for message. I got assessment done from CPA. As suggested by CPA I have to write Financial Accounting and Reporting. Currently preparing for exam.

Best Regards,
Krishna


----------



## rafay.india (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi Krishna,

Just wanted to check whether we have to enroll for all foundation exams or just this one Financial Accounting and Reporting? What is the procedure to get enroll for this one? Can you post the link where you have register for this exam?

Thanks


----------



## shakeeltabu (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello everybody need your advise I am 28 years and planning to go to Australia to study accounting. Main aim is to get PR so what do you think. Slightly confused whether it's the right path. Actually I did my mba in hr which is not in sol anymore . So only way to enter is to go for accounting course. 

Please advise


----------



## Avijita jaswal (Sep 25, 2015)

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi dm2
> 
> I had supplied CPAA with PDFs of the relevant syllabus. The one that worked for me was of CIMA. I also mentioned the links of official websites from where I downloaded the syllabus.
> 
> Max


Hi .. I got a negative assessment two years ago due to accounting theory.. Could you please suggest or share what needs to be shown to get a positive assessment now

Also I have read in other threads that if I complete foundation course from CPA I can get a positive assessment..however I will not get points for work experience.. Is it true.. Coz then there is no point as I won't reach minimum criteria of 60 points..

Any information or help will be appreciated..


----------



## piyush_n (Oct 12, 2015)

choudharykrishna said:


> Hi All,
> I'm new to this forum.I need quick advice. I had applied for Accountant General ANZSCO 221111 on 13th July and got feedback/result on 30th July.As per assessment out of 7 mandatory Competency Areas I have Completed only 6. The one that i have not completed as per CPA is Financial Accounting and Reporting.
> I hold B.Com from IGNOU and PGDM in Finance.I'm going to write down list of subjects that I had studied. Kindly let me know what to do next.
> B.Com
> ...


Hi Krishna, My profile is also similar as yours. I am also planning to get my assessment done from CPA. Can you please share your contact details so that we can discuss in detail.


----------



## piyush_n (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi, I am a Bcom Graduate and MBA in Finance. Can anyone help me with the syllabus details which I need to submit.


----------



## nand_sumitra (Aug 8, 2015)

Dear Friend.

I received my skilled assessment from CPA and according to it I need to give CPA foundation exam for "Financial Accounting and Reporting" to complete Mandatory Competency area. 

I am a B.Com and M.Com from Punjab University.

Please suggest on below mentioned points.

1. How to Enroll for CPA foundation exam.

2. What is the Difficulty level of this exam.

3. Is the provided study material is sufficient for preparation.

4. Where I can give paper in New delhi.

5. What is the alternative course/degree to fulfil this subject.


I will be thankful to you, if you guide me.

Regards
Sumit


----------



## nand_sumitra (Aug 8, 2015)

*Helpppp for CPA foundation Exam*

Dear Friend.

I received my skilled assessment from CPA and according to it I need to give CPA foundation exam for "Financial Accounting and Reporting" to complete Mandatory Competency area. 

Please suggest on below mentioned points.

1. How to Enroll for CPA foundation exam.

2. What is the Difficulty level of this exam.

3. Is the provided study material is sufficient for preparation.

4. Where I can give paper in New delhi.

5. What is the alternative course/degree to fulfil this subject.


I will be thankful to you, if you guide me.


Regards
Sumit


----------



## afp85_19 (Aug 8, 2015)

nand_sumitra said:


> Dear Friend.
> 
> I received my skilled assessment from CPA and according to it I need to give CPA foundation exam for "Financial Accounting and Reporting" to complete Mandatory Competency area.
> 
> ...



Hey Nand , Do you hold a CA from India?


----------



## nand_sumitra (Aug 8, 2015)

*Hi....*



afp85_19 said:


> Hey Nand , Do you hold a CA from India?


Dear,

I am not CA from India. I did my B.Com and M.Com from Punjab University...


Need guidance on CPA.


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I've submitted my Migration assessment late September along with my syllabus , CPA replied me a couple of days ago, saying that one of the subjects stated in my transcript is not shown in the syllabus submitted, dammit! I checked the papers and its true, thing is , it was not me who brought the syllabus from my home country, so they never checked, and now I'm stuck in dubai and my university doesn't have any online services BUT, CPA are telling me that if I can't obtain it for that subject I can write it my own with a statutory declaration.... also the same is mentioned in the website. Anyone faced the same issue ? what exactly did you do ? and where did you copy your syl from if you can't obtain a text book now?
Thanks


----------



## sandeep3004 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi 189 Gang,

I am looking to apply for 189 Visa as an accountant. Now, as you know it has become really tough for accountants to get through. With last couple of rounds requiring 70 points.

I am trying to assess my application and not sure if I am correct in my approach. Can someone please guide me with the below questions - 

1. I did my MBA in finance, so don't hold any formal accounting degree, but earlier this year I had enrolled for CPA, AUS and based on the assessment was asked to clear 2 foundation level exams, before I could pursue CPA professional. I completed my exams in Jul'15.

2. I completed my MBA in 2009, post that I have 6 years of finance experience with 5 in India and 1 year in Aus. Considering point 1, would this be counted as relevant experience? This can either get me much needed 15 points or 0 as I read somewhere that the experience is only counted if your the education meets the required competency, and my skills would only qualify post the completion of foundation exams. i.e in my case my experience would be like 3 or so months. Is that true?

3. Due to conflict of interest I can't ask my existing employer to provide me with the reference letter for skilled employment assessment. 
Does statutory declaration result in positive assessment and what reason can one give for stat declaration doco.
I am thinking of giving a stat declaration for my indian employers too as I am finding it very difficult to co-ordinate and contact the relevant HR and my immediate managers have also changed jobs.

Please let me know your thoughts. I am in real dilemma.

Much appreciated!


----------



## thejesp (Oct 12, 2015)

choudharykrishna said:


> Thanks for message. I got assessment done from CPA. As suggested by CPA I have to write Financial Accounting and Reporting. Currently preparing for exam.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Krishna


Hi Krishna,

Hi Krishna, My profile is also similar as yours. I just applied for my assessment from CPA. Can you please share your contact details so that we can discuss in detail.


----------



## deepalivg (Dec 22, 2015)

*Skill assessment under 221111 from CPA*

Hi,
We are planning to get skills assessed from CPA for 221111. My husband's qualification is B.COm and PGDBM and 14 years of banking experience.
Is there a chance to get positive skills assessment? other suggestions are also welcome.


----------



## jt1309 (Jan 10, 2016)

*Employment assessment*

Advice needed please!!!:Cry:

Hi expat fellows,

Would you please advise me on this matter? I recently received a negative skilled employment assessment outcome for General Accountant from CPA and the reason being is:

"The duties & responsibilities performed in the Assistant Accountant roles are not assessed as being at an advanced level required under the nominated ANZSCO code."

My problem was I did not research the duties and responsibilities according to ABS of a general accountant, thus I did not list enough tasks in my testimonials though I performed most of them in my Australian work experience.

What should I do? Should I contact the quantification officer to clarify on them? Would it be possible if I can obtain an updated testimonials with more duties and responsibilities? Would CPA regard my updated document legitimate?

Thanks.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

jt1309 said:


> Advice needed please!!!:Cry:
> 
> Hi expat fellows,
> 
> ...


The only option you have is to get updated testimonial from concerned department and make sure that you include the previous duties that were mentioned to CPA.

Reply for assessment and hopefully it will work.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kanish (Jan 15, 2016)

*CPA Assessment Advice*

HI everyone !!

I am a new member in this forum but have visited as guest from long time. It is a great way to share our knowledge with others and get clarity on our doubts.

I have few questions and would really appreciate for your advice on the same.

Current Situation: Completed BBA + MBA Finance major from India. After MBA worked for 3+ years as fund accountant and financial accountant in 3 companies. Currently doing Masters in professional accounting from university in sydney ( with CRICOS code :104 weeks) finishing in March 2016. I have taken recent online transcript from my university but the degree completion certificate will obviously be given after march 2016.

My questions are below :

1. can I go ahead with CPA assessment for skilled assessment right now as I have completed all the mandate subjects in MPA course, only left with 1 subject which is non-accounting subject and not mandate with CPA ?

2. Does CPA require that as a mandate considering I have MBA finance as previous qualification?

3. If yes, Can I also get my work experience assessed from them as I am not sure if DIBM will consider my 5 points in visa application ? I have recieved my reference letters from companies where I worked. Will my experience after MBA will be considered as skilled ?

Would be great to hear from experience people in the forum.

Thanks
Kanish


----------



## Rinku_K (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi guys, 
I don't know if this is the right place to post this, but wanted to know if there is a way in converting acca to cpa. I just got my acca affiliation and am on my spouse visa in Australia. I am thinking to convert to cpa. Any help will be appreciated. 
Many thanks,


----------



## fakhoor (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi All. I need your guideline for my Skills Assessment from CPA/IPA or ICAA

I did MBA Finance from Federal Urdu University Karachi in 2007.
I have 7 years of Accounting and Admin Experience and can get an experience letter from my employer as Management Accountant. With other subjects, I've studied the following Accounts related Subject in my MBA

1- Financial Accounting
2- Micro & Macro Economics
3- Business Mathematics & Statics
4- Cost & Managerial Accounting
5- Financial Management
6- Advance Accounting
7- Analysis of Financial Statement
8- Business & Industrial Law
9- Financial Auditing
10- Business Taxation
11- Introduction to Business Finance
12-Probability & Statistics

Please guide me about my qualification assessment. Whether I can get a Positive Assessment and which authority i.e., CPA, IPA OR ICAA should I select. Also please note I am missing 1 subject " Accounting System & Process, or Basic Accounting. May I get Positive Assessment?

Please Reply.

Thanks.


----------



## fakhoor (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi All. I need your guideline for my Skills Assessment from CPA/IPA or ICAA

I did MBA Finance from Federal Urdu University Karachi in 2007.
I have 7 years of Accounting and Admin Experience and can get an experience letter from my employer as Management Accountant. With other subjects, I've studied the following Accounts related Subject in my MBA

1- Financial Accounting
2- Micro & Macro Economics
3- Business Mathematics & Statics
4- Cost & Managerial Accounting
5- Financial Management
6- Advance Accounting
7- Analysis of Financial Statement
8- Business & Industrial Law
9- Financial Auditing
10- Business Taxation
11- Introduction to Business Finance
12-Probability & Statistics

Please guide me about my qualification assessment. Whether I can get a Positive Assessment and which authority i.e., CPA, IPA OR ICAA should I select. Also please note I am missing 1 subject " Accounting System & Process, or Basic Accounting. May I get Positive Assessment?

Please Reply.

Thanks.


----------



## richoo87 (Sep 14, 2013)

*Accountant Assessment*

Hello guys,

i gave my transcripts and certificates for assessment for BCOM where i got my result as unsuccessful due to two mandatory subjects not there in my transcript and syllabus.

But one subject mentioned by them is there on my transcript which is FINANCIAL REPORTING and other one was not there 

so what options do i have to proceed further? should i do foundation exam CPA and will there be chance or will they reject again because i have history of rejection based on two subjects.

Regards,
Reshma
DUBAI


----------



## deepalivg (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi guys,
Is there anyone who has got positive skills assessment for General accountant by submitting only educational documents??
My case is - I am a B.Com from Mumbai - India and currently unable to provide any employment reference. Will I be able to submit skill assessment for General accountant by submitting my B.Com degree transcripts?


----------



## deepalivg (Dec 22, 2015)

richoo87 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> i gave my transcripts and certificates for assessment for BCOM where i got my result as unsuccessful due to two mandatory subjects not there in my transcript and syllabus.
> 
> ...


Reshma,
Is your Bcom from Mumbai?? Cos I too am going to submit for skill assessment and might end up with sam result as yours.
Also did you submit employment reference or just education transcripts?


----------



## richoo87 (Sep 14, 2013)

deepalivg said:


> Reshma,
> Is your Bcom from Mumbai?? Cos I too am going to submit for skill assessment and might end up with sam result as yours.
> Also did you submit employment reference or just education transcripts?


Hi Deepa,

yes i submitted both all transcripts, syllabus, experience letter but since i got unsuccessful outcome, they did not consider experience letter because of two mandatory subjects mentioned as per their website.


----------



## deepalivg (Dec 22, 2015)

richoo87 said:


> Hi Deepa,
> 
> yes i submitted both all transcripts, syllabus, experience letter but since i got unsuccessful outcome, they did not consider experience letter because of two mandatory subjects mentioned as per their website.


Hi,
Thanks, can you please tell me which 2 subjects they are saying are not covered in Bcom syllabus?


----------



## richoo87 (Sep 14, 2013)

deepalivg said:


> Hi,
> Thanks, can you please tell me which 2 subjects they are saying are not covered in Bcom syllabus?


Business Finance and Financial Accounting


----------



## nvsc (Mar 7, 2016)

GupsChaney said:


> Hi Max
> 
> I am an Indian B Com(hons) graduate and CA. I got a positive outcome from ICAA and now I am filing an EOI.
> 
> ...


Hi Mr Gurpreet, I saw all your posts and understand that you got a positive assessment from ICAA, i am also a BCom degree holders and a CA 2007 pass out. Is it possible to help me understand on how did u proceed in getting a positive assessment and what documents you had submitted to prove that the syllabus covered Accounting Theory.

Appreciate your response 

regards

sreecharan

*<SNIP>Removed personal information.*


----------



## kb78 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi Friends,

I am new to this forum and I have few queries regarding Skilled Migration Visa for ANZSCO 221111 Accountant (General). I moved to Sydney from India in Feb'16 and I am on deputation here as an Accountant (General) on 457 VISA and would be here till July'16. My total experience of 12 years is into Accounts Payable. I am a Graduate in Commerce. My queries are:

1. Am I eligible to apply for Skilled Migration and is there any lock in or waiting period to apply since I already have a 457 visa?

2. I checked online regarding the Assessing Authority and would like to understand whom should I approach to for my assessment (CPA/CA/IPA)?

3. What is the process after assessment and on what basis are the points calculated? Is the point calculation method same as for other occupations or is it different in these assessing authorities?

Will really appreciate if you guys can help me out with this.

Thanks


----------



## deepalivg (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi Max,
I too have similar situation. I am a BCom from Mumbai and completed CIMA Operational level. DO I stand a chance to get positive assessment from ICAA?


----------



## deepalivg (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi Guys,
My husband is a B.Com from Mumbai and Part time MBA from NMIMS. He also has Final CA degree. Is there a chance to get positive assessment from ICAA?


----------



## YuviSingh (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi Guys,

How the work experience for Accountant General is counted ?

Are there any point for positive assessment from CPA ?

Thanks
Syan


----------



## choudharykrishna (Jul 21, 2015)

richoo87 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> i gave my transcripts and certificates for assessment for BCOM where i got my result as unsuccessful due to two mandatory subjects not there in my transcript and syllabus.
> 
> ...


Hi Reshama,
Actually you don't have any choice. You need to enroll for papers indicated in your assessment outcome and pass successfully. After that you can re-apply for assessment at lesser cost and then you will get positive assessment. In my case it was also there. I had to write Financial accounting and reporting paper.


----------



## nawneetdalal (May 31, 2015)

*Confusion on CPA result*

Hi Guys,
Can someone suggest is the attached assessment should be treated as positive or negative for claiming additional 5 points for spouse.??
Thanks..


----------



## nawneetdalal (May 31, 2015)

Hello.. Can someone suggest is the attached assessment should be considered as positive or negative for claiming 5 points of spouse's skills??


----------



## Sandi Kang (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi All,
I would like to ask some question. Currently I am working as an accountant in Singapore and also studying ACCA Part 1. I would like to apply Australia PR. But I don't know how to apply, what kind of documents that I need to summit, how many experience that I need and I heard I need to take exam IELTS also. Can you guys give me advice step by step?


----------



## prats.249 (Jun 15, 2016)

Sandi Kang said:


> Hi All,
> I would like to ask some question. Currently I am working as an accountant in Singapore and also studying ACCA Part 1. I would like to apply Australia PR. But I don't know how to apply, what kind of documents that I need to summit, how many experience that I need and I heard I need to take exam IELTS also. Can you guys give me advice step by step?


First of all, complete your English exam , either IELTS or PTE Academic. Make sure you have all your degree documents like final mark sheet and certificates. In general these are the documents you need to provide to the assessing body either CPA/IPA/ICAA. Experience is not compulsory.

1. English Test Results
2. Employment Offer Letter
3. Employment Reference Letter
4. Employment Relieving Letter (if applicable)
5. Payslips
6. Degree Syllabus
7. Marks Sheet and Certificates
8. Birth Date Proof


----------



## shailsol (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi friends,

I got negative assessment from CPA for ANZSCO 221213 – External Auditor. Out of 8 mandatory Competency Areas 7 were assessed as “Complete” except Audit and Assurance.

The Competency Areas which are assessed as COMPLETE are:

•	Accounting Systems and Processes
•	Financial Accounting and Reporting 
•	Management Accounting 
•	Finance and Financial Management
•	Business Law 
•	Economics
•	Quantitative Methods

The above subjects are mandatory to get positive assessment for Accountant (general) 221111, Corporate Treasurer ANZSCO code 221212, Finance Manager ANZSCO code 132211, and Management accountant 221112.

Now my understanding is that to get Positive assessment for Accountant (general) 221111, I just need to review my outcome by changing ANZSCO code to 221111 along with Supplementary services application form to CPA and I will get positive assessment without any problem.

Can please anyone give their views on this? It will be a great help.

Cheers,

Shail.


----------



## fundoomaster (Aug 1, 2016)

Dear All,

Please guide.

I am a Management Accountant from India and I also hold B.Com degree.

While sending documents for self assessment, do I also need to send all details for B.Com also along with CMA ? or only CMA documents will do the thing ???

If yes, Is it compulsory to get transcript from B.Com university ? What are the other ways ?

And does the same required for CMA also ? 

Regards.
Fundoo


----------



## abdul-matt (Jul 28, 2016)

*Sure !*

Yep Mate! 

As I am not an expert but I can just advise that yeah you should go for 221111 and change your R&R(Roles & Responsibilities) in your Resume.

All the best!


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Hi,

Same here with me as well. Need to complete the Financial accounting and reporting paper. If can please provide some help relating to same.

If you can provide some course material as I haven't still enrolled myself for foundation.


Thanks !!!




choudharykrishna said:


> Hi Reshama,
> Actually you don't have any choice. You need to enroll for papers indicated in your assessment outcome and pass successfully. After that you can re-apply for assessment at lesser cost and then you will get positive assessment. In my case it was also there. I had to write Financial accounting and reporting paper.


----------



## Abercrombie (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi, Can some one tell me if the below duties & Responsibilities are relevant under General accountant.

They are from my two different employers and together it constitutes about 3 yrs of work ex and hence very important for me.

*Employer 1
*
1.	Posting transactions to journals, ledgers and workflow management.
2.	Analysis, verification and recording of Client’s Payables and requesting disbursements.
3.	Ensure accuracy & completeness by posting manual adjustments to the Ledger.
4.	Reconciliation of accounting statements with related transactions.
5.	Ensure adherence to financial policies and procedures in auditing expense statements and External supplier invoices.
6.	Appropriate recording of withholding taxes in accordance with IRS guidelines.
7.	Recording & reconciliation of Advance Payments to the clients in the General Ledger
8.	Processing International Payments through Wire and recording the same in the book of accounts.
9.	Liaise with Client Contacts for getting resolutions on On-Hold Payables.
10.	Maintains confidentiality and financial security by following internal controls.

*Employer 2
*
1.	Daily Accounting for Restructure or early termination of Derivative Trades.
2.	Reconciliation of Movement in Collateral with General Ledger.
3.	Booking of Hedge Accounting in accordance with FAS133
4.	Booking manual entries in General Ledger originating as a result of amendment in the Asset portfolio allocation.
5.	Accounting Adjustment on Unwind of the Trades.
6.	Reconciliation of cashflows Settlement on the swap with the General Ledger.
7.	Booking and Reconciling the Coupon Payments in the General Ledger
8.	Reconciling MTM on Derivative Trades with the General Ledger
9.	Preparation of Monthly Reports for Senior Finance Management.
10.	Source System to Trial Balance Reconciliation and Variance Analysis.
11.	Daily & Monthly Cash Reconciliation for the settlement of trades like Forwards, Swaps, Futures.
12.	Booking accruals in the General Ledger.
13.	Requesting Wire Transfer to ensure sufficient FX Balance


Thanks


----------



## m_ali (Aug 17, 2016)

hi 

my qualification assessed by the IPA is negative as below core knowledge areas are missing

1) Financial Accounting and Reporting (compulsory)
2) Business Law (including Corporate Law) (compulsory)

from where can I take these courses.


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Hi,

I had applied to CPA for assessment the outcome was negative and I need to complete F.A.R. they have given me an option to complete the same through their FOUNDATION channel.

Same may be the case with IPA check with them. Hope this solves or message me will try if I can help you further.

Cheers !!!




m_ali said:


> hi
> 
> my qualification assessed by the IPA is negative as below core knowledge areas are missing
> 
> ...


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi All, 

I have submitted my documents to CPA Australia for assessment - Accountant. I have completed the followings:

1- Bachelor's degree - Accounting. 
2- CMA - USA - 2007/2008 Syllabus. 
3- CFA - USA - All level completed. 

I am afraid that I might get negative assessment, because people applying from my university are getting negative assessment. However, the people getting negative assessment are not qualified (i.e. CMA, CPA, CFA...). 

Do you think I have a good chance to get positive assessment?


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

Abood said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my documents to CPA Australia for assessment - Accountant. I have completed the followings:
> 
> ...


Hi Abood,

for bachelors it will really depend on your syllabus of course, but for 2&3 hopefully they will consider, but I'm really not sure.. good luck


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

successcre8or said:


> Hi Abood,
> 
> for bachelors it will really depend on your syllabus of course, but for 2&3 hopefully they will consider, but I'm really not sure.. good luck


Thank you Successcre8or, 

Did you receive any ITA recently? What is the name of your university? My university is Damascus major of accounting. Usually it is considered equivalent to Australian degree, but we don't meet competence area. 

How long did it take to receive your results from CPA Australia?


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

successcre8or said:


> Hi Abood,
> 
> for bachelors it will really depend on your syllabus of course, but for 2&3 hopefully they will consider, but I'm really not sure.. good luck


Hi successcre8or ,
I'm impressed to see your signature says that your CPA assessment came with 2 foundation competencies area missing, I suppose that they are Accounting Theory and Business law, this is quite odd because we do study them in Egypt. can you please let me know from which university you graduated ?


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

I also want to know if you have submitted syllabus details as well?


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

anyone?


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Mir0 said:


> anyone?


I submitted my detailed syllabus, but that was from the University of Damascus. 

Thanks God, I have got positive result. 

Initially I was rejected and then I appealed their decision.


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

Mir0 said:


> I also want to know if you have submitted syllabus details as well?


Yeah, I think all non-western bachelors will need to submit...



Abood said:


> Thank you Successcre8or,
> 
> Did you receive any ITA recently? What is the name of your university? My university is Damascus major of accounting. Usually it is considered equivalent to Australian degree, but we don't meet competence area.
> 
> How long did it take to receive your results from CPA Australia?


I 'm not sure how long but not less than one month, my university was Mansoura Uni in Egy....I'm still awaiting ITA :fingerscrossed: 



Mir0 said:


> Hi successcre8or ,
> I'm impressed to see your signature says that your CPA assessment came with 2 foundation competencies area missing, I suppose that they are Accounting Theory and Business law, this is quite odd because we do study them in Egypt. can you please let me know from which university you graduated ?


yes , I was missing "Business Law" & "Financial accounting & reporting"



Abood said:


> I submitted my detailed syllabus, but that was from the University of Damascus.
> 
> Thanks God, I have got positive result.
> 
> Initially I was rejected and then I appealed their decision.


Congrats for the +ve outcome, I really suffered studying again while working etc, but how did you appeal? I remember I read somewhere that you can't appeal or was it concerning the exam results ?

So you are waiting in line with me now  ?


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

Abood said:


> I submitted my detailed syllabus, but that was from the University of Damascus.
> 
> Thanks God, I have got positive result.
> 
> Initially I was rejected and then I appealed their decision.


What did you claim when you appealed your evaluation ? In another word, did you provide any extra documents or something ?


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Mir0 said:


> What did you claim when you appealed your evaluation ? In another word, did you provide any extra documents or something ?


Yes, I have submitted a detailed syllabus under a Statutory Declaration.


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

Horus_88 said:


> Yeah, I think all non-western bachelors will need to submit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My university is Mansoura university as well, which section you attended, English or Arabic ? I was Arabic
I suppose that both sections study Financial accounting and reporting as well as business law. This is quite odd to me. I haven't submitted my evaluation yet but it just doesn't make sense to miss these two modules.
On the other hand, from your points breakdown, I can see that you are not claiming any points for your experience. Is that because you work in a different field or because you had to do two papers recently and that's why you can't claim prior experience ?


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Mir0 said:


> My university is Mansoura university as well, which section you attended, English or Arabic ? I was Arabic
> I suppose that both sections study Financial accounting and reporting as well as business law. This is quite odd to me. I haven't submitted my evaluation yet but it just doesn't make sense to miss these two modules.
> On the other hand, from your points breakdown, I can see that you are not claiming any points for your experience. Is that because you work in a different field or because you had to do two papers recently and that's why you can't claim prior experience ?


I think you can claim experience to the extent that your bachelor's degree is equivalent to an Australian degree. Even if you recently met the requirements by sitting for an additional exams. I suggest that you write to CPA Australia and ask them. They are very good in explaining and they quickly revert back. The guys here posting rejected experience are with ACCA. They might be working before completion of ACCA which is normal for them. I think the criteria to consider experience is when your bachelor's degree is equivalent to Australian one. 

Better drop an email to CPA Australia @ [email protected]

Good luck and please keep me posted.


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

Abood said:


> I think you can claim experience to the extent that your bachelor's degree is equivalent to an Australian degree. Even if you recently met the requirements by sitting for an additional exams. I suggest that you write to CPA Australia and ask them. They are very good in explaining and they quickly revert back. The guys here posting rejected experience are with ACCA. They might be working before completion of ACCA which is normal for them. I think the criteria to consider experience is when your bachelor's degree is equivalent to Australian one.
> 
> Better drop an email to CPA Australia @ [email protected]
> 
> Good luck and please keep me posted.


That's what I know. I've got the same reply from CA Australia. I haven't applied for evaluation yet as I need to clear PTE first, hopefully 
Any particular reason to go with CPA Australia? I think CA is perceived to be more lenient.
On the other hand, as being CMA myself as well, have they considered your CMA ?


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Mir0 said:


> That what I know. I've got the same reply from CA Australia.
> Any particular reason to go with CPA Australia? I think CA is perceived to be more lenient.
> On the other hand, as being CMA as well, have they considered your CMA ?


I think that they have considered my CMA & CFA qualifications. I think CMA new system is useless for assessment. I did the old syllabus CMA four parts. The CFA curriculum helped me a lot with accounting theory specially standards development.


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

Abood said:


> I think that they have considered my CMA & CFA qualifications. I think CMA new system is useless for assessment. I did the old syllabus CMA four parts. The CFA curriculum helped me a lot with accounting theory specially standards development.


I did 2 parts on the old system and one part on the new one.

Anyway, I'm partially US CPA and I intend to finish in the next few months inshalla, just in case they asked for extra studies.

Again, is there any reason for picking up CPA Australia ?


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Mir0 said:


> I did 2 parts on the old system and one part on the new one.
> 
> Anyway, I'm partially US CPA and I intend to finish in the next few months inshalla, just in case they asked for extra studies.
> 
> Again, is there any reason for picking up CPA Australia ?


Include your extra study it will help you a lot. Which parts did you complete in CPA? if you have completed REG & FAR, it would be very much helpful. CPA Australia is very good in reverting back and the usually don't take time at all. if your documents fine, you will receive feedback in 13 working days. I think IPA takes ages to give assessment feedback.


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

Mir0 said:


> My university is Mansoura university as well, which section you attended, English or Arabic ? I was Arabic
> I suppose that both sections study Financial accounting and reporting as well as business law. This is quite odd to me. I haven't submitted my evaluation yet but it just doesn't make sense to miss these two modules.
> On the other hand, from your points breakdown, I can see that you are not claiming any points for your experience. Is that because you work in a different field or because you had to do two papers recently and that's why you can't claim prior experience ?


I was English section, I think that even if you studied the two subjects, they may disregard when they don't find certain topics in the syllabus that you will submit (yes, I submitted this, had it certified from the aussie consulate in dubai)
I'm not claiming any experience points because I'm working in another field indeed.
Good luck!


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

Horus_88 said:


> I was English section, I think that even if you studied the two subjects, they may disregard when they don't find certain topics in the syllabus that you will submit (yes, I submitted this, had it certified from the aussie consulate in dubai)
> I'm not claiming any experience points because I'm working in another field indeed.
> Good luck!


Thanks Bro for your reply, you don't recall having any of these topics mentioned in your syllabus details ?
I think now it changed and they ask only for a colored scan of the certificates without any attestation.


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

Abood said:


> Include your extra study it will help you a lot. Which parts did you complete in CPA? if you have completed REG & FAR, it would be very much helpful. CPA Australia is very good in reverting back and the usually don't take time at all. if your documents fine, you will receive feedback in 13 working days. I think IPA takes ages to give assessment feedback.


I have completed FAR & AUD. REG is my next one.
I agree that IPA takes ages to finish the assessment, what about CA, any thoughts ?


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Mir0 said:


> I have completed FAR & AUD. REG is my next one.
> I agree that IPA takes ages to finish the assessment, what about CA, any thoughts ?


You might have problems with business law. CA may be take time more than CPA, but less than IPA. Bring the syllabus from your university and check the business law subjects. If you have covered contracts, sources of law, legislation, corporate law (incorporation, different business forms, memorandum of association, managers and partners right) you should be fine. If the university syllabus is too brief ask your university to give you detailed one.


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

Abood said:


> You might have problems with business law. CA may be take time more than CPA, but less than IPA. Bring the syllabus from your university and check the business law subjects. If you have covered contracts, sources of law, legislation, corporate law (incorporation, different business forms, memorandum of association, managers and partners right) you should be fine. If the university syllabus is too brief ask your university to give you detailed one.


Let's see the outcome. Thanks


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

Abood said:


> You might have problems with business law. CA may be take time more than CPA, but less than IPA. Bring the syllabus from your university and check the business law subjects. If you have covered contracts, sources of law, legislation, corporate law (incorporation, different business forms, memorandum of association, managers and partners right) you should be fine. If the university syllabus is too brief ask your university to give you detailed one.


Dear Abod,

Can you please share the required subjects with regard to accounting theory. I need to ensure they will be covered as well.

Thanks


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Mir0 said:


> Dear Abod,
> 
> Can you please share the required subjects with regard to accounting theory. I need to ensure they will be covered as well.
> 
> Thanks


It is mainly related to development of accounting standards which FAR part in CPA covers. 

you may refer to foundation exams of CPA Australia: financial accounting and reporting.


----------



## CASwagatika (Nov 16, 2016)

choudharykrishna said:


> Hi Reshama,
> Actually you don't have any choice. You need to enroll for papers indicated in your assessment outcome and pass successfully. After that you can re-apply for assessment at lesser cost and then you will get positive assessment. In my case it was also there. I had to write Financial accounting and reporting paper.


Hello Mr Krishna,

The same is the case with me, for me the code is 221112 (Management Accountant). Did you appear the appear and if so how tough is it to clear?

Regards,

Swagatika


----------



## Manahil (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi, can someone guide me that whether it is compulsory to assess experience from accounting bodies, if I want to claim 5 points in EOI for general accountant?


----------



## Preets_nshah (Aug 24, 2016)

I have cleared my FAR Paper and mailed the result to [email protected] but I have just received automated reply that they will reply in 5 days. I mailed them on 14th & 21st November.

Is there any other way to apply for revised assessment?

Please advise.

Many thanks

Preeti


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Preets_nshah said:


> I have cleared my FAR Paper and mailed the result to [email protected] but I have just received automated reply that they will reply in 5 days. I mailed them on 14th & 21st November.
> 
> Is there any other way to apply for revised assessment?
> 
> ...


You need to fill in a supplementary service application and you need to pay 145$. only email is not enough.


----------



## abhishek5855 (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi Abod.
Supposingly if I sit for FAR exam and clear it, will it not affect my Employment period? (As i got SKILLED only AFTER clearing FAR.. hence all my work experexperience prior to clearing FAR will go wasted..)
Any opinions on that?


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

abhishek5855 said:


> Hi Abod.
> Supposingly if I sit for FAR exam and clear it, will it not affect my Employment period? (As i got SKILLED only AFTER clearing FAR.. hence all my work experexperience prior to clearing FAR will go wasted..)
> Any opinions on that?


I also have the same question?


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

abhishek5855 said:


> Hi Abod.
> Supposingly if I sit for FAR exam and clear it, will it not affect my Employment period? (As i got SKILLED only AFTER clearing FAR.. hence all my work experexperience prior to clearing FAR will go wasted..)
> Any opinions on that?


If you have a bachelor's degree equivalent to an Australian degree, they will consider your experience after it even if they will ask you to write some exams. One of my friends received negative assessment and sat for their foundation exams, and fortunately, his experience was fully considered from the date of completing bachelor's degree. The below has been taken from CPA Australia website. In all cases, drop an email asking them specifically about it. They are very responsive, and very good in explaining details. 

*CPA Australia will recognise employment that is:
•assessed as closely related to the ANZSCO occupation you have received a positive skills assessment outcome for
•undertaken after you have completed a formal qualification (or combination of qualifications) that is assessed as comparable to at least an Australian Bachelor Degree according to AEI-NOOSR and CPA Australia
•paid and continuous for a minimum of 20 hours per week*



https://www.cpaaustralia.com.au/become-a-cpa/migration-assessment/skilled-employment-assessment


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks you very much! You made my day.


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Shailz said:


> Thanks you very much! You made my day.


No issue bro. Hope that you will make it without the need to sit for exams.


----------



## abhishek5855 (Nov 19, 2016)

I have a CA degree as well as Aus CPA degree, and still i was assessed negative and advised to sit for FAR.. LOL.. isnt that purely for commercial gains?


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

abhishek5855 said:


> I have a CA degree as well as Aus CPA degree, and still i was assessed negative and advised to sit for FAR.. LOL.. isnt that purely for commercial gains?


Apply for re-assessment by debating that you are already a CPA Australia, and you were not asked to sit for FAR. If you argue by emails, they will not listen to you. 

Just submit a re-assessment application and definitely they will look at your claim.


----------



## PetitJam (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi all, I have just recently completed my Graduate Diploma in Professional Accounting (1 year course - 8 units) which is one of the accredited tertiary courses. I also have a Bachelor Degree completed in Australia 3 years ago.

Just wondering has anyone tried applying for a skill migration assessment with a Graduate Diploma in Professional Accounting before?

Thanks.


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

PetitJam said:


> Hi all, I have just recently completed my Graduate Diploma in Professional Accounting (1 year course - 8 units) which is one of the accredited tertiary courses. I also have a Bachelor Degree completed in Australia 3 years ago.
> 
> Just wondering has anyone tried applying for a skill migration assessment with a Graduate Diploma in Professional Accounting before?
> 
> Thanks.


Submit both degrees to an assessing authority in Australia. IPA fast track service might be good for you as they take guaranteed 48 hours turnaround for Australian degrees.


----------



## PetitJam (Oct 17, 2015)

Abood said:


> Submit both degrees to an assessing authority in Australia. IPA fast track service might be good for you as they take guaranteed 48 hours turnaround for Australian degrees.


Thanks for your reply. I'm still deciding on whether to apply through CA or IPA. I have a feeling that I might not be able to get through cause my course did not cover Accounting Theory.


----------



## abhishek5855 (Nov 19, 2016)

Abood said:


> abhishek5855 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a CA degree as well as Aus CPA degree, and still i was assessed negative and advised to sit for FAR.. LOL.. isnt that purely for commercial gains?
> ...


yes bro! But its really disappointing. Iam even looking for applying with ICAA simultaneously, just in case..


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

PetitJam said:


> Thanks for your reply. I'm still deciding on whether to apply through CA or IPA. I have a feeling that I might not be able to get through cause my course did not cover Accounting Theory.


Did you study the development of accounting standards? e.g. IFRS conceptual framework, how the standards are being approved by IFRS board.....


----------



## PetitJam (Oct 17, 2015)

Abood said:


> Did you study the development of accounting standards? e.g. IFRS conceptual framework, how the standards are being approved by IFRS board.....


The course did cover a bit of that but not too detailed. Below are some relevant contents for 2 of my units.

Financial Accounting
Accounting, its framework and the business environment. Recording business transactions. Balance day adjustments. Completing the accounting cycle. Retail operations. Retail inventory. Accounting information systems. Internal controls. Receivables and payables (excluding payroll). Non-current assets and different business structure (including company share capital). Reporting and disclosure framework.

Corporate Accounting
This unit will examine a number of accounting issues relating to: accounting for share capital, debts and reserves; income taxes; presentation of financial statements and other disclosure requirements; cash flow statement; business combinations; group accounts; financial accounting theory and regulation and reporting environment. The unit requires both a theoretical and practical understanding of issues.


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

PetitJam said:


> The course did cover a bit of that but not too detailed. Below are some relevant contents for 2 of my units.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am not sure if this enough, but it doesn't seem bad. Did anyone of your university alumni got negative assessment? Is your university famous in Australia? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetitJam (Oct 17, 2015)

Abood said:


> I am not sure if this enough, but it doesn't seem bad. Did anyone of your university alumni got negative assessment? Is your university famous in Australia?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most of them went for a master course instead so I guess they will be fine. I only did a Graduate Diploma because I can't afford a master course.  It's too expensive. I completed mine from Curtin University and it's CPA accredited.

I guess I will just try my luck submitting an application. Hope it will be fine :fingerscrossed:ray:


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

PetitJam said:


> Most of them went for a master course instead so I guess they will be fine. I only did a Graduate Diploma because I can't afford a master course.  It's too expensive. I completed mine from Curtin University and it's CPA accredited.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I will just try my luck submitting an application. Hope it will be fine :fingerscrossed:ray:




Just send it to CPA and see. Hopefully you will get it easily. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preets_nshah (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi
Finally received posritive outcome from CPA Australia. But they deducted 6 years of experience  now I can claim only 5 points for employment and my points have come down from 65 to 55

My experience with Audit and Finance role was not considered ( I assume).

What if I get my skills assessed under Management Accountant 221112 from IPA. (As IPA has MOU with ICWAI which I have completed) ?

My assessment from CPA under 221111 Accountant category will be void?

Please advise as this will be a turning factor in my process.

Regards

Preeti





Preets_nshah said:


> I have cleared my FAR Paper and mailed the result to [email protected] but I have just received automated reply that they will reply in 5 days. I mailed them on 14th & 21st November.
> 
> Is there any other way to apply for revised assessment?
> 
> ...


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Preets_nshah said:


> Hi
> 
> Finally received posritive outcome from CPA Australia. But they deducted 6 years of experience  now I can claim only 5 points for employment and my points have come down from 65 to 55
> 
> ...



Are you a CA or ACCA? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preets_nshah (Aug 24, 2016)

I have done CWA and MCOM.





Abood said:


> Are you a CA or ACCA?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

HI Abood
I have one one more query. 
As per CPA assessment, my bachelors degree is comparable to Australian standards and masters degree is also comparable but i lack the Accounting theory section covered in the subject FAR.

After Bachelors, i have 3 years of experience as executive and senior executive. 5.5 years of experience as Team Leader and Assistant Manager but only 2.5 years as Manager. So, a bit confused.

I got your point that my experience would be counted after the completion of my bachelors. But, the point is that I have applied for the occupation code - 132211 (Finance Manager); So will my experience as as Team Leader or Assistant Manager be taken into consideration or i have to be a Manager only, for my experience to be counted.


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Shailz said:


> HI Abood
> I have one one more query.
> As per CPA assessment, my bachelors degree is comparable to Australian standards and masters degree is also comparable but i lack the Accounting theory section covered in the subject FAR.
> 
> ...


I think it makes a difference. Please also note that SA has changed the requirement for FM from high availability to medium availability. 

Lists of State Nominated Occupations


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

Abood said:


> I think it makes a difference. Please also note that SA has changed the requirement for FM from high availability to medium availability.
> 
> Lists of State Nominated Occupations


Thanks. Yeah, I am aware of the changes and quite apprehensive that by the time i would be able to clear the FAR exam, the occupation might slip into special conditions or get closed.
There is no other state sponsoring the occupation. I don't know what luck has in store.


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Shailz said:


> Thanks. Yeah, I am aware of the changes and quite apprehensive that by the time i would be able to clear the FAR exam, the occupation might slip into special conditions or get closed.
> There is no other state sponsoring the occupation. I don't know what luck has in store.


Then switch to accountant as you will have better options.


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

Abood said:


> Then switch to accountant as you will have better options.


thanks bro, you have been very helpful. i would try switching.
Do you think i should apply skill assessment from IPA once under general accountant category or should simply give the FAR exam and try again with CPA?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Shailz said:


> thanks bro, you have been very helpful. i would try switching.
> Do you think i should apply skill assessment from IPA once under general accountant category or should simply give the FAR exam and try again with CPA?
> 
> Thanks in advance


If you have enough money keep your application with CPA as finance manager, do FAR exams, and send your documents to IPA for skilled employment assessment as "accountant". So you can play both ways. I wanted to do the same, but unfortunately IPA gave me negative assessment


----------



## abhishek5855 (Nov 19, 2016)

Abood said:


> If you have enough money keep your application with CPA as finance manager, do FAR exams, and send your documents to IPA for skilled employment assessment as "accountant". So you can play both ways. I wanted to do the same, but unfortunately IPA gave me negative assessment


Umm. Why not ICAA? Iv heard they are linient..

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## nandygrc1982 (May 28, 2015)

Hi Guys, 
I have my qualification assessed by CA Australia and the result is positive. Now, Since I would like to claim points for my experience. I would like to get the inputs on how should I proceed. Any input will help me a lot. Just wanted to make sure my employment assessment do not come up as negative. 

And, Should the assessing body be the same for both Qualification and Employment assessment?


----------



## CASwagatika (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi..can you please let me know how you made them to accept about FAR paper which we don't have in CA?

Regards,

Swagatika











nandygrc1982 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have my qualification assessed by CA Australia and the result is positive. Now, Since I would like to claim points for my experience. I would like to get the inputs on how should I proceed. Any input will help me a lot. Just wanted to make sure my employment assessment do not come up as negative.
> 
> And, Should the assessing body be the same for both Qualification and Employment assessment?


----------



## nandygrc1982 (May 28, 2015)

CASwagatika said:


> Hi..can you please let me know how you made them to accept about FAR paper which we don't have in CA?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Swagatika


Sorry Swagatika, My qualification is from Australia. Hence, the qualification came positive


----------



## abhishek5855 (Nov 19, 2016)

nandygrc1982 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have my qualification assessed by CA Australia and the result is positive. Now, Since I would like to claim points for my experience. I would like to get the inputs on how should I proceed. Any input will help me a lot. Just wanted to make sure my employment assessment do not come up as negative.
> 
> And, Should the assessing body be the same for both Qualification and Employment assessment?


Hi. Congrats.
In my opinion, you may opt for different assessing authorities.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## nandygrc1982 (May 28, 2015)

Hey Thanks! I applied to CPA Australia for an assessment. Hoping for the positive to turn positive.


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Hi Abood,

Just wanted to confirm whether we can get our skill assessed by a different body.

I have got a positive qualification assessment from CPA but a negative skill assessment from them, can I apply to IPA for skill assessment.

Regards

Chandan.



Abood said:


> If you have enough money keep your application with CPA as finance manager, do FAR exams, and send your documents to IPA for skilled employment assessment as "accountant". So you can play both ways. I wanted to do the same, but unfortunately IPA gave me negative assessment


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

cm1212 said:


> Hi Abood,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Of course you can apply to IPA. But also you can appeal cpa decision if you have strong basis. Ask them why they rejected your employment assessment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Thanks for the prompt reply !

Abood I am a private/independent accountant so we don't need any certification of licensing for accounting profession, but CPA says they can not consider the testimonials without a licence or registration of business name.

I am planing to go for an appeal, just preparing myself.

Cheers !




Abood said:


> Of course you can apply to IPA. But also you can appeal cpa decision if you have strong basis. Ask them why they rejected your employment assessment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

cm1212 said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I see. Then applying for IPA won't benefit you as you will get the same result. Also, DIBP is likely to reject your visa application and you will have significant problems. I think it is better to appeal only once you have very strong traceable evidence of employment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GANEWAN (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi All,

I need a help on the work experience Assessment .

I have fully completed my Finance qualification in May 2015 but was working as an Assi Management Accountant from 2012 and promoted to Accountant in 2014 .

Since CPA /CA consider the post qualification it would be two years for this May 2017 .However I got the opportunity to conduct Accounting lectures at the institute I studied from January 2016 part time (Only Saturday and Sunday)

My question is can I claim points on the part time lecturing experience I have from 2016 January ?
what type of supporting should I show as an evidence ?


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

cm1212 said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply !
> 
> Abood I am a private/independent accountant so we don't need any certification of licensing for accounting profession, but CPA says they can not consider the testimonials without a licence or registration of business name.
> 
> ...


Chandan

I faced a similar issue back in 2014. I submitted my Service Tax registration mentioning Taxable Service as 'Chartered Accountants' (in my case) and CPA was satisfied with it.

EDIT: I also submitted my Certificate of Practice from ICAI in support. My category was External Auditor though, which requires licensing. You can give a declaration (affidavit) stating that Accountant profession is not licensable and you have an ST registration to prove that your business existed


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

IndigoKKing said:


> Chandan
> 
> I faced a similar issue back in 2014. I submitted my Service Tax registration mentioning Taxable Service as 'Chartered Accountants' (in my case) and CPA was satisfied with it.
> 
> EDIT: I also submitted my Certificate of Practice from ICAI in support. My category was External Auditor though, which requires licensing. You can give a declaration (affidavit) stating that Accountant profession is not licensable and you have an ST registration to prove that your business existed


Buddy,

Thanks a ton for the reply. Just few concerns and clarifications.

Did you get your Service Tax registration after the negative outcome? if yes did they consider your entire experience.

And you know that in India service tax registration is mandatory if you cross gross receipt of 1 million, I don't fall under that bracket as well.

Awaiting your reply.

Regards.
Chandan.


----------



## BeefalaRus (Jan 16, 2017)

*Skill assessment*

Hi everyone!

I am planning to apply for skills assessment at CPA, but have several questions:
1) My university would not translate or sign translated syllabus (it's in russian only); Option is to send them a syllabus with statutory declaration. Has anyone done that?Any advice?
2) Is there any specific guidelines on what topics should each compulsory competency area cover? Russian universities are not accredited by CPA. My 5-year degree covered all areas but I don't want to get negative assessment for several topics missing...

Thanks


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

BeefalaRus said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro 
Translate your documents from Russian to English. You need to send it to legal translator. Attach an original copy of your original syllabus and the translated one. 

For requirements, check competency areas on cpa website. Generally they reject people due to lack of financial reporting and business law. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

No, I had the ST regn from Day 1. If you don't already have it, I'm afraid that isn't an option anymore


----------



## CASwagatika (Nov 16, 2016)

nandygrc1982 said:


> Sorry Swagatika, My qualification is from Australia. Hence, the qualification came positive


Oh..great..thanks..


----------



## rvss (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi guys,

I have received a positive skills assessment from CPA for the position 'External Auditor'. However, I would like to claim an additional 5 points for my work experience as an external auditor with a Big 4. At this point, I have a work testimonial from my employer, payslips and bank statements to prove my employment as an external auditor. Would I still need to obtain an assessment from CPA?

Thank you.


----------



## mtc (Dec 29, 2016)

hey can i have your contact details. even i am from the same background and have some specific questions related to this. It will be very helpful and thankful if i can get your help. 
TIA,


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

I think you should have applied in the same application. Section 5, as per my 2014 app form. You can still contact CPAA to check if they'll assess work experience now as a part of the same app.


----------



## mceci (May 27, 2016)

Hi, 
I have a bachelor if Finance (Argentina), now I am studying and MBA and I have more that 8 years of working experience. My problem is my English level, I have 63 in PTE and 6,5 in IELTS so I can´t apply for a CPA skill assessment. Anyone knows if I have any other option? 
Any other VISA or way to apply for a Skill assessment?

Thanks,
Maria


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

mceci said:


> Hi,
> I have a bachelor if Finance (Argentina), now I am studying and MBA and I have more that 8 years of working experience. My problem is my English level, I have 63 in PTE and 6,5 in IELTS so I can´t apply for a CPA skill assessment. Anyone knows if I have any other option?
> Any other VISA or way to apply for a Skill assessment?
> 
> ...


unfortunately no


----------



## phong88777 (Feb 27, 2017)

Abood said:


> Yes, I have submitted a detailed syllabus under a Statutory Declaration.


Dear Abood and guys, please help me with my case. Here is some of my info

Age: 29
Qualification: Bachelor of Accounting (University of Economics Ho Chi Minh City) - Vietnam
ACCA Member (since Feb 2014)
CFA: Passed 3 levels (2014-2016)
Employment: 2 years as auditor at KPMG + 4 years (current) as General Accountant at PVDrilling Corp.
IELTS: Band 7 all

My concern is I could get stuck at the CPA skill assessment for Business Laws. 

Dear Abood can you share me with more detail how you submitted the syllabus under a Statutory Declaration and appealed against CPA's decision.

I have yet applied for Skill assessment from CPA Australia. Any advice for me guys.

Really appreciated !!


----------



## phong88777 (Feb 27, 2017)

My concern is I could get stuck at the CPA skill assessment for Business Laws. Then I have to resit and all of my work experience becomes futile?


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

phong88777 said:


> Dear Abood and guys, please help me with my case. Here is some of my info
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can you share the syllabus for your business law subjects? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phong88777 (Feb 27, 2017)

Abood said:


> Can you share the syllabus for your business law subjects?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply Abood. 

Well, I don't have the syllabus at the moment. I graduated in 2010, and we were given only the transcript with the subject name - Business Laws.

As I remember, I learned about general concepts in laws, in doing business, contract, types of commercial entities (limited liabilities, partnership, joint stock company), responsibilities and rights of the management vs. the shareholders, some labor laws covered. I think I will buy the book and have a look to fully recall.

I am approaching the University for the detail syllabus, but the officer showed me a syllabus sample (official + signed by authorized person), only narrative description with some bullet points. 

The thing is that I was exempted from Paper F4 - Corporate and Business Laws when I first registered for the ACCA exam. And I don't know if CPA will accept this exemption and pass me through?


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

phong88777 said:


> Thanks for your reply Abood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don't worry you won't have any problem. Just prepare your documents and proceed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

phong88777 said:


> Thanks for your reply Abood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Another thing to mention cpa Australia recognized CFA materials. IPA will not recognize it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phong88777 (Feb 27, 2017)

And I think the syllabus of the F4 Paper of ACCA has all the contents that CPAA demands.

Here is the current F4's syllabus:


----------



## phong88777 (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## phong88777 (Feb 27, 2017)

Abood said:


> Don't worry you won't have any problem. Just prepare your documents and proceed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Abood. I will proceed and keep my fingers crossed.


Thanks a lot for your help and sharing


----------



## phong88777 (Feb 27, 2017)

Abood said:


> Another thing to mention cpa Australia recognized CFA materials. IPA will not recognize it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Abood, I still have some questions with the CPA:

- Should I, together with the skill assessment application, prepare and send CPA document for skilled employment assessment (to claim work experience)?

- If so, CPA says they need only a testimonial in employer letterhead ? Unless we cannot provide this, other documents such as contract, payslip, tax declaration then needed. So what did you include in your skilled employment assessment?

Thank you guys a lot !


----------



## peterekram (Mar 19, 2017)

hi friends, any one can tell me whether our B.com from Egypt is covering the requirements of IPA or CA of CPA to get a positive assessment for AUS ??

I have the syllabus details but not sure about the accounting theory in cpa as well as accounting process and Systems .. any one pass the assessment from egypt recently ??

thanks


----------



## peterekram (Mar 19, 2017)

mir0 said:


> my university is mansoura university as well, which section you attended, english or arabic ? I was arabic
> i suppose that both sections study financial accounting and reporting as well as business law. This is quite odd to me. I haven't submitted my evaluation yet but it just doesn't make sense to miss these two modules.
> On the other hand, from your points breakdown, i can see that you are not claiming any points for your experience. Is that because you work in a different field or because you had to do two papers recently and that's why you can't claim prior experience ?


are those 2 subjects are still not considered as covered through the assessment till now or what ??

What i should do for assessing now as accountant general. ?


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

*CPA Australia Skill & Migration Assessment*

Dear Friends,

Today I have received Skill & Migration Assessment Outcome letter from CPA Australia, under Accountant General occupation.

I got positive feedback on education/qualifications, but my work experience is not fully considered. Total I have 9.5 years of work experience. They considered only 4.8 years as relevant. 

Please advise, whether I can file EOI claiming full experience? or I need to claim only part of it approved by them? Does DIBP considers the comments by CPA Aus?

I am really worried, kindly advise.

Thanks
Sanjay


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

sanjay_nnn said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You have to put all years of experience. But, you need to mention for the years which they didn't consider as not relevant. Any reason for not accepting all years? Are you a chartered accountant or ACCA? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

No my friend, I am not a CA. I am an MBA graduate.

Ok I will mention all my work experience, but will they really consider that non-relevant experience?? Can we count them to the points that we get??

Please advise.

Thanks
Sanjay


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

sanjay_nnn said:


> No my friend, I am not a CA. I am an MBA graduate.
> 
> Ok I will mention all my work experience, but will they really consider that non-relevant experience?? Can we count them to the points that we get??
> 
> ...




In skillselect, when you tick not relevant it won't be counted towards points. I am still intrigued to know why they didn't consider your full experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

They say "cannot be found to equate to work at an approximately skilled level - Accountant general".


----------



## sanal (Apr 27, 2017)

dear members,
please advise whether we can use combine qualification for assessment.
I have completed Bsc.Business administration degree and part completed the CA

Thanks in advance


----------



## sanal (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi,
Can you please give me details of your experience and what experience they rejected.
I also faced same issue and your advice will highly appreciated


----------



## SgtRoswell (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey guys, 

ACCA final paper left, can apply for CPA or whatever skill assessment is there to claim partner points?? Please let me know its kind of urgent. Partner is not ACCA member.


----------



## drupeshamin (May 18, 2017)

MaxTheWolf said:


> So sorry guys I just found out I had unfollowed this thread. Sorry for late reply or no reply at all.
> 
> For Accountants there are 3 assessing authorities. CPA Australia, ICA Australia and IPA Australia. Processing times are about same for all three, about 2-4 weeks. CPAA being the cheapest and IPAA being the costliest, however it is toughest to get a positive skills assessment from CPAA and easiest from ICAA. Documentation for ICAA is a tad bit more rigid as compared to CPAA.
> 
> ...


How to providing course syllabus of 10 years back. Is there any alternative? Can we take online help? And glad I found some clarification on assessing body from your thread. Thank you


----------



## drupeshamin (May 18, 2017)

And also please clarify if possible that do we can cover syllabus for all mention subjects in ICAA/CPAA or there are some specific mandate ones. Please advise.


----------



## zee8808 (Aug 4, 2017)

Hi,
Can anyone please advise me?
My wife has done MBA from overseas (Pakistan) which was a 2 years program and she has completed all the 24 subjects of this program with high grades.
I am living in Melbourne since last 7 years and i have done Bachelors in Accounting and waiting to get my PR. I want to get her degree assessment done from Australia ASAP. She is doing IELTS at the moment. 1. According to current policies, how much score bands in IELTS she required?
2. What specifically do i need to provide CPA to get it done successfully?
3. Preference ? CPA or any other accountning body?
Thanks
Zee


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Dear friends my wife has done BCom and do not have accounting experiences. Can i still get her assessment done for 221111 for education to claim 5 points as partner for my primary EOI where i m lacking 5 points. Also i want to know for getting the assessment done for education do we need to provide PTE score her overall score is 76 but in speaking the score is less than 65. Will i get positive assessment. Which body should i use ICA or CPA


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

On the contrary to many other codes, accounting codes don't require work experience. Nevertheless, she has to score 65 in PTE or equivilant before applying.
In a nutshell, yes she can get a positive assessment if she study the required courses without work experience.


----------



## Sagersl (Sep 4, 2017)

Dear Friends,

I got a positive skills assessment from CPA. However, with regards to my skilled employment assessment this is what they had to say:

"Please note that employment is considered 'skilled' if it is completed after degree requirement of the skills assessment has been met. Hence, your date of admission to Associate Membership with the Chartered Institute of Management Accountants (CIMA) is when you officially successfully meet the degree requirement. Therefore, any experience prior to 21 May, 2015 cannot be considered in the assessment process."

Although I have obtained CIMA membership in May 2015, I had already completed my CIMA examinations by March 2011. 

Therefore, am I not able to claim skilled employment since March 2011?


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

Sagersl said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I got a positive skills assessment from CPA. However, with regards to my skilled employment assessment this is what they had to say:
> 
> ...




Do u have 3 or 4 years bachelor degree?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Mir0 said:


> Do u have 3 or 4 years bachelor degree?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure not.


----------



## NGN2017 (Jul 30, 2017)

What is the latest view on CPA, IPA and ICAA assessments? Which one is quicker?

I am Indian CA since 2008 and have secured a good standing letter supporting this as well. Work experience of 13 years which can be supported by job reference letters. Do I need to produce Bcom certificates as well or good standing letter will be sufficient?

Thanks in advances


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

NGN2017 said:


> What is the latest view on CPA, IPA and ICAA assessments? Which one is quicker?
> 
> I am Indian CA since 2008 and have secured a good standing letter supporting this as well. Work experience of 13 years which can be supported by job reference letters. Do I need to produce Bcom certificates as well or good standing letter will be sufficient?
> 
> Thanks in advances




It it is combined assessment (qualification+work experience), CPA is faster and cheaper. Otherwise they are similar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Hello Friends.. I will be applying for general accountant assessment, could you please help me with the employment documents, i mean is it possible for you to share sample Stat Dec / Reference letter to be used for this process. I have around 10 years of exp with 5 diff companies. I saw the tasks mentioned under this category but i have a question, Do we need to mention all those tasks from the first company I worked for or how that thing work. Please guide..


----------



## anurag_aus (Feb 21, 2017)

*Need help for CPA assessment*

I had done MBA in finance from India and want to get assessed for Accountant (General) 221111. Please help me with the process like
1. what documents required for assessment.
2. bachelors degree details are required or not.
3. How to give complete course details like on college letter pad or statutary declaration.
4. what kind of supporting documents needed for this assessment process.

Thnaks in advance.


----------



## Saibabag (Sep 24, 2017)

Hi There,

Am new to this forum  

Can anyone please guide me on skill assessment as Aussizz team member informed me that if we are opting for 221111 code we have to take CPA online exam if we pass the exam then only we can proceed further otherwise no.... is it true


----------



## Saibabag (Sep 24, 2017)

Sagersl said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I got a positive skills assessment from CPA. However, with regards to my skilled employment assessment this is what they had to say:
> 
> ...



Hi,

First of all congratulations for positive skill assessment 

I have a question, could you please clarify because my decision is dependent on your suggestion ..

Recently i have visited Aussizz group consultancy and they have informed me that for General accountant 221111 code it is mandatory to take CPA online exam, am wondering about this... could you please help... Am asking this question because you have received positive report from CPA.....

And also please me what is the procedure to get positive skill assessment report...


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

anurag_aus said:


> I had done MBA in finance from India and want to get assessed for Accountant (General) 221111. Please help me with the process like
> 1. what documents required for assessment.
> if you are going for skilled qualification assessment, all the documents related to education are required which includes Degree or diploma certificate, marks sheet of individual years, detailed syllabus
> 2. bachelors degree details are required or not.
> ...


Hope, that helps!


----------



## NGN2017 (Jul 30, 2017)

Saibabag said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all congratulations for positive skill assessment
> 
> ...


CPA online exam is not mandatory. 

CPA Australia does two assessments - Migration assessment which is assessment of your education qualification and Skill assessment which is assessment of your experience. Additional exam is dependent on migration assessment outcome. 

I submitted my Bcom and Indian CA qualification for assessment and each of them was assessed positively. This means, according to CPA, my Bcom is equivalent to an Australian degree and my Indian CA qualification is also comparable to an Australia degree. 

For skill assessment, you need to produce job reference letter detailing you date of joining, responsibilities, position, salary draw, whether permanent and full time etc. This should be supported by payslips, tax returns, bonus letters etc. Note that you dont pay any additional money for skill assessment and CPA does it for free within 12 months from your migration assessment.

I submitted on 7 Sep 2017 and received positive outcome letters on 25 September 2017.

Hope that helps


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

NGN2017 said:


> CPA online exam is not mandatory.
> 
> CPA Australia does two assessments - Migration assessment which is assessment of your education qualification and Skill assessment which is assessment of your experience. Additional exam is dependent on migration assessment outcome.
> 
> ...


I had the same thing with my B Com and US CPA.
Did u submit two different qualifications in your EOI? or just your B Com is enough?
if you did submit both, please let me know which option you have selected.


----------



## NGN2017 (Jul 30, 2017)

Mir0 said:


> I had the same thing with my B Com and US CPA.
> Did u submit two different qualifications in your EOI? or just your B Com is enough?
> if you did submit both, please let me know which option you have selected.


I submitted both qualifications. 
Qualifications: Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology
Course name: Associate Membership
Institution: ICAI
Country of institution: India

Qualifications: Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology
Course name: Bachelor of Commerce
Institution: Mahatma Gandhi University
Country of institution: India

This is how i called it (as it aligns with assessment outcome letter)


----------



## NGN2017 (Jul 30, 2017)

Sagersl said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I got a positive skills assessment from CPA. However, with regards to my skilled employment assessment this is what they had to say:
> 
> ...


i dont think you will be able to claim. 
Generally, experience after obtaining a degree comparable with Australian degree will be considered. In your case, being a member of CIMA mets the criteria of comparable degree and so experience from the date of membership is relevant.


----------



## NGN2017 (Jul 30, 2017)

anurag_aus said:


> I had done MBA in finance from India and want to get assessed for Accountant (General) 221111. Please help me with the process like
> 1. what documents required for assessment.
> 2. bachelors degree details are required or not.
> 3. How to give complete course details like on college letter pad or statutary declaration.
> ...


1. Mark transcript and completion certificate. 
2. Yes. Bachelor degree details are required
3. If mark transcripts provide subject wise marks, you neednt provide any additional details.
4. For migration assessment (assessing education) items mentioned under 1 and PTE/IELTS (or other Englist exam) score card. you need to make the score available to CPA as well (for eg. you need to go to PTE website and send score to CPA using the website)


----------



## Saibabag (Sep 24, 2017)

NGN2017 said:


> CPA online exam is not mandatory.
> 
> CPA Australia does two assessments - Migration assessment which is assessment of your education qualification and Skill assessment which is assessment of your experience. Additional exam is dependent on migration assessment outcome.
> 
> ...


Hi Dear,

Thank you so much for providing the information..

Education assessment means we have to provide the Bcom subjects what we have studied if so can you please give me what are the subjects you have provided.

Also for skill assessment our current roles and responsibilities should exactly match with the 221111 roles and responsibilities ?

Please help......


----------



## NGN2017 (Jul 30, 2017)

Saibabag said:


> Hi Dear,
> 
> Thank you so much for providing the information..
> 
> ...


You need to paper a document on syllabus. This is how i prepared it. The information is extract from your mark transcript.

Syllabus detail of relevant study 

Qualification	Degree of Bachelor of Commerce
University	Mahatma Gandhi University
Country	India
Year	2002 – 2005

First Year
Part 1: Paper 1 A Foundation in English Course of Undergraduates
Part 2: Paper 1 Modern Language: Malayalam
Part 3: Paper 1 Business Statistics
Part 3: Paper 2 Banking Theory and Practice
Part 3: Paper 3 Business Laws

Second Year
Part 1: Paper 2 English for Commerce Graduates
Part 3: Paper 4 Financial Accounting
Part 3: Paper 5 Cost Accounting
Part 3: Paper 6 Marketing Management
Part 3: Paper 7 Computer Awareness & Application
Part 3: Paper 8 Computer Application in Business - 1

Final Year
Part 3: Paper 9 Corporate Accounting
Part 3: Paper 10 Principles of Business Decisions
Part 3: Paper 11 Entrepreneurship Development and Management
Part 3: Paper 12 Capital Market and Financial Services
Part 3: Paper 13 Auditing
Part 3: Paper 14 Computer Applications in Business - 2

For skill assessment, it is recommended that the roles and responsibilities are aligned to 221111.


----------



## Saibabag (Sep 24, 2017)

NGN2017 said:


> You need to paper a document on syllabus. This is how i prepared it. The information is extract from your mark transcript.
> 
> Syllabus detail of relevant study
> 
> ...


Thank you so much bro.. cheers...
I really found this information very useful.. but my roles and responsibilities are not exactly same as 221111 only 1 or 2 matching...


----------



## NGN2017 (Jul 30, 2017)

Saibabag said:


> Thank you so much bro.. cheers...
> I really found this information very useful.. but my roles and responsibilities are not exactly same as 221111 only 1 or 2 matching...


1 or 2 is good enough.. just indicate those and nothing else.. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saibabag (Sep 24, 2017)

NGN2017 said:


> 1 or 2 is good enough.. just indicate those and nothing else..
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Hi bro,

You have a very good knowledge on immigration...

I think your PTE score is 80+ can you please help me on this because i have problem with Reading and Writing...


----------



## NGN2017 (Jul 30, 2017)

Saibabag said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> You have a very good knowledge on immigration...
> 
> I think your PTE score is 80+ can you please help me on this because i have problem with Reading and Writing...


Reading and writing is easy to crack than speaking. For writing follow templates as content is not important. 
For reading don't focus on multiple choice but spend time on other questions

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saibabag (Sep 24, 2017)

NGN2017 said:


> Reading and writing is easy to crack than speaking. For writing follow templates as content is not important.
> For reading don't focus on multiple choice but spend time on other questions
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Ok  can you share some website's or templates if you have with you....


----------



## deepalivg (Dec 22, 2015)

*opinion on appeal*

Hello,
I got a negative assessment from CPA mentioning 2 subjects to complete - Business Finance and FAR. However when I enrolled for CPA Business Finance, I saw their syllabus and realised that I have already covered topics in my earlier studies.
Can I appeal my assessment in such case and ask them to recheck for Business Finance?
What are the chances of getting positive outcome?


----------



## Saibabag (Sep 24, 2017)

deepalivg said:


> Hello,
> I got a negative assessment from CPA mentioning 2 subjects to complete - Business Finance and FAR. However when I enrolled for CPA Business Finance, I saw their syllabus and realised that I have already covered topics in my earlier studies.
> Can I appeal my assessment in such case and ask them to recheck for Business Finance?
> What are the chances of getting positive outcome?


Hi Deepali,

Greetings for the day!!!

Can you provide me the list of subjects which you have furnished while submitting your skill assessments because my situation is also similar like you i have completed Bcom but am from Hyderabad....


----------



## Saibabag (Sep 24, 2017)

NGN2017 said:


> You need to paper a document on syllabus. This is how i prepared it. The information is extract from your mark transcript.
> 
> Syllabus detail of relevant study
> 
> ...


Hi NGN 2017,

Hope you are doing great :yo: !!!

Based on your knowledge/experience could you please look out at my B.com (comp) subjects, roles and responsibilities and suggest me if there is any chance to receive positive skill assessment report.

Qualification Degree of Bachelor of Commerce
University	Osmania University
Country	India
Year	2008 – 2011

First Year
1. Business Economics
2. Quantitative Techniques I
3. Business Organisation and Management
4. Financial Accounting
5. Fundamental of Information Technology
6. *Indian Heritage Culture

Second Year
1.	Business Maths/Quantitative Techniques II
2.	E-Commerce
3.	*Environmental Studies
4.	Advanced Accounting
5.	Financial Services – Banking & Insurance
6.	R.D.B.M. Systems

Final Year
1.	Web Programming
2.	Income Tax
3.	Corporate Accounting
4.	Business Law
5.	Auditing
6.	Cost Accounting
7.	Management Accounting & Control
8.	Science And Civilization


And below are my roles and responsibilities.

•	Balance sheet reconciliation
•	Monitoring internal controls (should we specify the controls names?
•	Preparation of reports (should we specify the reports names?)
•	Tax Reconciliation B-Wise
•	Direct Debit
•	Bank Reconciliation Statement 
•	Accrual bookings
•	Purchase and sale of stores bookings
•	Rectification of errors
•	Balance sheet and PNL reclassification's
•	Balance sheet specifications for different General Ledger accounts
•	Analytical Review of Balance sheet and Profit and Loss accounts
•	Balance sheet bookings (should we specify the names of the bookings like AR, Other intangible assets, Provision etc.,)
•	Expenses & Incomes/Revenue bookings (should we specify the names of the bookings like Salaries, Bad debts, Packaging, Wages, Interest on IBR and Loans, etc.,)
•	Peoplesoft accounting system/software
•	Billing
•	Manual payment

Please do the needful.... Looking forward for your reply.... and thank you in advance...


----------



## Saibabag (Sep 24, 2017)

Dear all,

Based on your knowledge/experience can someone look out at my B.com (comp) subjects, roles and responsibilities and suggest me if there is any chance to receive positive skill assessment report if i lodge my application.

Qualification Degree of Bachelor of Commerce
University Osmania University
Country India
Year 2008 – 2011

First Year
1. Business Economics
2. Quantitative Techniques I
3. Business Organisation and Management
4. Financial Accounting
5. Fundamental of Information Technology
6. *Indian Heritage Culture

Second Year
1. Business Maths/Quantitative Techniques II
2. E-Commerce
3. *Environmental Studies
4. Advanced Accounting
5. Financial Services – Banking & Insurance
6. R.D.B.M. Systems

Final Year
1. Web Programming
2. Income Tax
3. Corporate Accounting
4. Business Law
5. Auditing
6. Cost Accounting
7. Management Accounting & Control
8. Science And Civilization


And below are my roles and responsibilities.

• Balance sheet reconciliation
• Monitoring internal controls (should we specify the controls names?
• Preparation of reports (should we specify the reports names?)
• Tax Reconciliation B-Wise
• Direct Debit
• Bank Reconciliation Statement 
• Accrual bookings
• Purchase and sale of stores bookings
• Rectification of errors
• Balance sheet and PNL reclassification's
• KPMG audit spoc
• Balance sheet specifications for different General Ledger accounts
• Analytical Review of Balance sheet and Profit and Loss accounts
• Balance sheet bookings (should we specify the names of the bookings like AR, Other intangible assets, Provision etc.,)
• Expenses & Incomes/Revenue bookings (should we specify the names of the bookings like Salaries, Bad debts, Packaging, Wages, Interest on IBR and Loans, etc.,)
• Peoplesoft accounting system/software
• Billing
• Manual payment

Please do the needful.... Looking forward for your reply.... and thank you in advance...


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Saibabag said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Based on your knowledge/experience can someone look out at my B.com (comp) subjects, roles and responsibilities and suggest me if there is any chance to receive positive skill assessment report if i lodge my application.
> 
> ...


I can say for business law competency area you don't meet the requirement. Furthermore, responsibilities are poorly written. I couldn't understand what you are currently doing.


----------



## Saibabag (Sep 24, 2017)

Abood said:


> I can say for business law competency area you don't meet the requirement. Furthermore, responsibilities are poorly written. I couldn't understand what you are currently doing.


Hi Abood,

First of all, thank you very much for taking out some time to read my lengthy email. Currently am working in a reputed MNC company for an outsourced process as Management Trainee into General Ledger team below mentioned roles and responsibilities are my list of activities which i perform and i tried to elaborate little bit. 

Please let me know if it gives more insights to you or else share me your roles and responsibilities then accordingly I will prepare mine and send to you.

• Balance sheet reconciliation (I have couple of Assets & Liabilities accounts for which i should keep on monitoring the journal entries floating to the respective accounts and based on the frequency of accounts i have to reconcile the accounts and inform the clients if found any unusual journal entry/incorrect journal entry)

• Monitoring internal controls (Created some internal controls and monitoring the same controls for example sub ledger v/s general ledger, RCM controls, Bwise controls, SOX controls, Enclosure 11, Net sales and Logistic & Variable reports)

• Preparation of reports (On weekly, periodical basis we prepare and send couple of reports to the clients For example;- Management information report shows all balance sheet receivables position, counter entry report shows all outstanding receivables which are due from debtors, Info bulletin reports, DC report, Franchise fee and so on.)

• Tax Reconciliation B-Wise (This is part of reconciliation procedure where I will check difference between taxes paid to EU government and collected from stores)

• Direct Debit (This is very critical process where we collect the receivables of a particular week from franchise stores through direct debit which means automatically debtor’s accounts will be debited)

• Bank Reconciliation Statement (it is well known topic)

• Accrual bookings (This is an adjustment manual journal entry process which will be performed in PeopleSoft)

• Purchase and sale of stores bookings (Whenever there is a purchase/sale of stores settlement value is calculated and paid to the respective party, same paid amount will be booked (manual journal entry) to the respective accounts in PeopleSoft like goodwill, inventory, equipment, receivables and so on)

• Rectification of errors (When the errors are located in the accounts those are rectified by processing correction journal entries).

• Balance sheet and PNL reclassification's (We will process necessary manual journal entry to move an amount from one general ledger account to another)

• KPMG audit spoc (KPMG audit spoc to collect requested documents and summit it to the audit team)

• Balance sheet specifications for different General Ledger accounts (There will be specifications prepared for different general ledger accounts which show the reasons for balance lying on the accounts along with proper documents)

• Analytical Review of Balance sheet and Profit and Loss accounts (We should deeply analyze the BS and P&L accounts and provide the comments for increase and decrease of balances by comparing current period current year v/s last period last year)

• Balance sheet bookings (Every day/week and sometimes based on the client request we will process the manual journal entries to balance sheet accounts like Accounts Receivables, Other intangible assets, Provisions, depreciation and loans etc.,)

• Expenses & Incomes/Revenue bookings (Every day/week and sometimes based on the client request we will process the manual journal entries to P&L accounts like Salaries, Bad debts, Packaging, Wages, Interest on Interest Bearing Receivables and Loans, etc.,)

• PeopleSoft accounting system/software (We use PeopleSoft ERP system for generating all reports, Ledger balances, Trial Balances and to process manual journal entry) 

• Billing (Every week we issue credit/debit invoices to the stores such as various cost invoices, trade invoices and interest invoices)

• Manual payment (Whenever there is a request from clients to process manual payment we will check the authorization and payouts the amounts to the stores. It includes purchase/sale of stores, contribution to the stores and same paid amount will be booked (manual journal entry) to the respective accounts like goodwill, inventory, equipment, receivables, fixed and intangible assets and so on.


----------



## Saibabag (Sep 24, 2017)

sanjay_nnn said:


> No my friend, I am not a CA. I am an MBA graduate.
> 
> Ok I will mention all my work experience, but will they really consider that non-relevant experience?? Can we count them to the points that we get??
> 
> ...


Hi Sanjay,

Can you share your roles and responsibilities i just want to compare with my roles and responsibilities...


----------



## Saibabag (Sep 24, 2017)

Abercrombie said:


> Hi, Can some one tell me if the below duties & Responsibilities are relevant under General accountant.
> 
> They are from my two different employers and together it constitutes about 3 yrs of work ex and hence very important for me.
> 
> ...


Hi Abercrombie,

What is the status of your application, are your roles and responsibilities are equivalent with general accountant 221111 ?


----------



## Saibabag (Sep 24, 2017)

Hi All,

Can someone please check my roles and responsibilities and let me know if i can claim points for my experience or should i change the roles..

Any suggestion would be treated as granted and useful...

• Balance sheet reconciliation (I have couple of Assets & Liabilities accounts for which i should keep on monitoring the journal entries floating to the respective accounts and based on the frequency of accounts i have to reconcile the accounts and inform the clients if found any unusual journal entry/incorrect journal entry)

• Monitoring internal controls (Created some internal controls and monitoring the same controls for example sub ledger v/s general ledger, RCM controls, Bwise controls, SOX controls, Enclosure 11, Net sales and Logistic & Variable reports)

• Preparation of reports (On weekly, periodical basis we prepare and send couple of reports to the clients For example;- Management information report shows all balance sheet receivables position, counter entry report shows all outstanding receivables which are due from debtors, Info bulletin reports, DC report, Franchise fee and so on.)

• Tax Reconciliation B-Wise (This is part of reconciliation procedure where I will check difference between taxes paid to EU government and collected from stores)

• Direct Debit (This is very critical process where we collect the receivables of a particular week from franchise stores through direct debit which means automatically debtor’s accounts will be debited)

• Bank Reconciliation Statement (it is well known topic)

• Accrual bookings (This is an adjustment manual journal entry process which will be performed in PeopleSoft)

• Purchase and sale of stores bookings (Whenever there is a purchase/sale of stores settlement value is calculated and paid to the respective party, same paid amount will be booked (manual journal entry) to the respective accounts in PeopleSoft like goodwill, inventory, equipment, receivables and so on)

• Rectification of errors (When the errors are located in the accounts those are rectified by processing correction journal entries).

• Balance sheet and PNL reclassification's (We will process necessary manual journal entry to move an amount from one general ledger account to another)

• KPMG audit spoc (KPMG audit spoc to collect requested documents and summit it to the audit team)

• Balance sheet specifications for different General Ledger accounts (There will be specifications prepared for different general ledger accounts which show the reasons for balance lying on the accounts along with proper documents)

• Analytical Review of Balance sheet and Profit and Loss accounts (We should deeply analyze the BS and P&L accounts and provide the comments for increase and decrease of balances by comparing current period current year v/s last period last year)

• Balance sheet bookings (Every day/week and sometimes based on the client request we will process the manual journal entries to balance sheet accounts like Accounts Receivables, Other intangible assets, Provisions, depreciation and loans etc.,)

• Expenses & Incomes/Revenue bookings (Every day/week and sometimes based on the client request we will process the manual journal entries to P&L accounts like Salaries, Bad debts, Packaging, Wages, Interest on Interest Bearing Receivables and Loans, etc.,)

• PeopleSoft accounting system/software (We use PeopleSoft ERP system for generating all reports, Ledger balances, Trial Balances and to process manual journal entry) 

• Billing (Every week we issue credit/debit invoices to the stores such as various cost invoices, trade invoices and interest invoices)

• Manual payment (Whenever there is a request from clients to process manual payment we will check the authorization and payouts the amounts to the stores. It includes purchase/sale of stores, contribution to the stores and same paid amount will be booked (manual journal entry) to the respective accounts like goodwill, inventory, equipment, receivables, fixed and intangible assets and so on


----------



## st_141 (May 16, 2017)

Don't give for assessment as you gonna surely get a negative outcome for employment by CPA.Your roles are too basic except one or two and you won't get positively assessed. Check on the DIBP website with actual roles of General Accountants. The one that you provided will fall under Book Keeping and you will get rejection.Again, the assessment with CPA never gives you gurantee for claiming points so your employer letter and supportive documents plays a major role if you want a grant with your Visa or else all your Visa Fees will be in waste after invite if DIBP feels your employment claims are not upto the mark. I know people who got rejection after invite by DIBP. So, just don't think about Assessment with CPA but give a long term prospective for the same. Hope this helps.

Good Luck.


----------



## Saibabag (Sep 24, 2017)

st_141 said:


> Don't give for assessment as you gonna surely get a negative outcome for employment by CPA.Your roles are too basic except one or two and you won't get positively assessed. Check on the DIBP website with actual roles of General Accountants. The one that you provided will fall under Book Keeping and you will get rejection.Again, the assessment with CPA never gives you gurantee for claiming points so your employer letter and supportive documents plays a major role if you want a grant with your Visa or else all your Visa Fees will be in waste after invite if DIBP feels your employment claims are not upto the mark. I know people who got rejection after invite by DIBP. So, just don't think about Assessment with CPA but give a long term prospective for the same. Hope this helps.
> 
> Good Luck.


Thanks dear, 

What if my roles are not matching then i cannot apply for PR ? or are there any possibilities if PTE score is more, i mean PTE 80 i can claim 20 points.

Age 30 points,
Qualification 15 points,
SS 5 points,
If PTE score is 80 ----> 20 points 
then total points would be 70 then is it possible ? please help....


----------



## david_lie (Aug 24, 2015)

Saibabag said:


> Thanks dear,
> 
> What if my roles are not matching then i cannot apply for PR ? or are there any possibilities if PTE score is more, i mean PTE 80 i can claim 20 points.
> 
> ...


If you want to be assessed as an Accountant (General) or other occupations that are assessed by the CPA Australia, you just need to:
1. At least Australian Bachelor Qualification or equivalent,
2. Complete 7 areas of competencies,
3. IELTS 7 equivalent (PTE Academic is also acceptable).

So, coming back to your question, if your work experience is not approved, it does not stop you from getting positive skill assessment.

RE: Points
At the moment, only the 75 pointers accountants are invited for 189 visa (even they take about a month to get invitation). You will need to increase more points if you want to be invited. Alternatively, you can try for state nomination (190 visa) but NSW is currently inviting the high-pointers for Accountant. You can try Northern Territory or South Australia? That's just my opinion.

All the best!

David


----------



## st_141 (May 16, 2017)

I'm too at 75 and no invite yet and at 80 for NSW with no luck. So with 70 points there is almost no hope. 

Moreover, if your roles are not matching with the occupation you can lend up in trouble with CO as you need to validate all your claims upon lodging your Visa. So its better to be aware of the consequences as you will be shelling out a lot of money and time of yours.

Alternately, if you can add roles those are close to the mentioned than you may stand a chance of getting a positive outcome. Else the roles of book keeper will never be recognised by any assessment body and you will end up getting a negative assessment for employment. And, without assessment I would never suggest to lodge EOI as you will have no proof of claiming points.

Hope this answers your question.

Cheers.


----------



## Saibabag (Sep 24, 2017)

david_lie said:


> If you want to be assessed as an Accountant (General) or other occupations that are assessed by the CPA Australia, you just need to:
> 1. At least Australian Bachelor Qualification or equivalent,
> 2. Complete 7 areas of competencies,
> 3. IELTS 7 equivalent (PTE Academic is also acceptable).
> ...


Thanks David for the above information...


----------



## Saibabag (Sep 24, 2017)

st_141 said:


> I'm too at 75 and no invite yet and at 80 for NSW with no luck. So with 70 points there is almost no hope.
> 
> Moreover, if your roles are not matching with the occupation you can lend up in trouble with CO as you need to validate all your claims upon lodging your Visa. So its better to be aware of the consequences as you will be shelling out a lot of money and time of yours.
> 
> ...


Thanks dear.. currently am working for an outsource process so the roles mentioned in SOL are performing by clients.. in that case i dont have chance


----------



## david_lie (Aug 24, 2015)

st_141 said:


> I'm too at 75 and no invite yet and at 80 for NSW with no luck. So with 70 points there is almost no hope.
> 
> Moreover, if your roles are not matching with the occupation you can lend up in trouble with CO as you need to validate all your claims upon lodging your Visa. So its better to be aware of the consequences as you will be shelling out a lot of money and time of yours.
> 
> ...


Hi st_141,

If you don't mind me, I have a question. I have 75 points for accountant as well but 5 points are coming from my work experience (foreign) in which I did it online. CPA Australia has approved my job experience for the whole 3 years. Just a question, you mentioned on one of the chat that you know a couple of people got rejected in terms of their work experiences (even with positive assessing body's outcome). Is that correct?

Also, I have a problem with my third party document, tax assessment. I lodged tax assessment every year but since the job is cash-on-hand, the taxation notice just gives the total earning for that year (basically my work as an accountant and other jobs that I have). How should I approach this?

Thanks.

David


----------



## st_141 (May 16, 2017)

Hi David,

Yes there are people who got rejection due to fraud and irrelevant documents. CPA assessment for employment doesn't gurantee you points as they have mentioned on the letter itself.

Now, regarding your doubt DIBP will call your employer or you or both and email to confirm your experience. If they find some problem you may get a Physical Enquiry from DIBP officer at your work place and if not than a NCJ. Justice Letter is the last chance to claim your points by providing other necessary documents to claim that you are working in the same field. If you cant satisfy them than you get rejected. And all your money and hard work and time is wasted

Since, you are paid in cash and its an online job so I'm not so sure about it. I would suggest you to hire a Mara Agent and go ahead. Few mandatory documents are as follows -

Positive Skill Employment Assessment Letter
Reference Letter
Salary Slips for as many months as you can
Salary Certificate
Promotion Letter
Appointment Letter
Company Chart
Colleague Declaration Letter
Resume
Affidavit by employer notorised by Court stating that you were paid in cash and your job was full time and designation.
Form 80
Form1221
Pcc
Medicals

IT Return is not mandatory so if you want you can provide along with bank statement and PF statement if any.

Get well prepared with documentation or be ready for CO contact.

Good Luck.

Cheers.


----------



## david_lie (Aug 24, 2015)

st_141 said:


> Hi David,
> 
> Yes there are people who got rejection due to fraud and irrelevant documents. CPA assessment for employment doesn't gurantee you points as they have mentioned on the letter itself.
> 
> ...


Hi st_141,

Thank you for your lengthy explanation about my situation. Greatly appreciated. Yes, I have checked with a few MARA agents to double check and most of them told me that I should go ahead with the application. I will try to give them as much document as they need to make sure I have a direct grant.

All the best for you too!

Best,

David


----------



## Andy Nguyen (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi everyone.

I am new here and just want to ask for your advice about employment point claim.

I have just received positive skill assessment from CPA. I also completed my PhD in Accounting. I was paid to do research (I received a scholarship from Australian government). Do you think that I can claim points for experience with general accountant. I did my research under the supervision of a FCPA and I am pretty sure I can satisfy the roles and responsibilities of general accountant.

Thanks for your help


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

*Skill Assessment*

Hi All,

I want to give my partner's skill for assessment. She is a BCom graduate. Below is the extract from her course content. Could you guys check and advise if this covers the necessary topics for a positive skill assessment? 
I am planning to do it via ICAA. 

Common BC1A01 Communicative skills in English 4 3
Common BC1A02 Critical reasoning, writing and presentation
Common BC1A07 Communication skills in the languages other than English
Core BCIB01 Management Concepts and Business Ethics
Compl. BCIC01 Managerial Economics 5 4
Common BC2A03 Reading literature in English 4 4
Common BC2A04 Readings on Indian constitution, secularism and sustainable environment
Common BC2A10 Culture and civilization 5 4
Core BC2B02 Financial Accounting 6 4
Compl. BC2C02 Marketing Management 5 4
Common BC3A11 Basics of Business & Management
Common BC3A12 General Informatics 5 4
Core BC3B03 Business regulatory frame work 4 4
Core BC3B04 Corporate Accounting 6 4
Compl. BC3C03 E-Commerce Management 5 4
Common BC4A13 Basic numerical skills 5 4
Common BC4A14 Entrepreneurship Development 5 4
Core BC4B05 Cost Accounting 6 4
Core BC4B06 Regulatory Frame work for Companies
Compl. BC4C04 Quantitative Techniques for Business
Core BC5B07 Accounting for management 5 4
Core BC5B08 Business Research methods 4 4
Core BC5B09 Basics of Banking and Insurance
Core BC5B10 Course in Specialization 5 4 - Indian Financial System
Core BC5B11 Course in Specialization 5 4 - Financial Management
Core BC6B12 Income Tax Law and Practice 5 4
Core BC6B13 Auditing 5 4
Core BC6B14 Course in Specialization 5 4 - Financial Services
Open BC6B15 Course in Specialization 5 4 - Fundamentals of investment

Any suggestions/ expert opinions will be appreciated.
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Hello Expats.. I am about to send my documents for CPA assessment, just a small question regarding that. 
They have mentioned that documents needs to be sent through 2 attachments and the email size cannot be more than 40mb. So do they mean two emails with single attachment or both of them in one single email. Because if it is a single email then how can this be done as Gmail has the maximum size limit of 25mb. Kindly advise..


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi All i want to get assessment done for my wife to gain 5 points as partner. She is BCom graduate but do not hv experience in accounting Do we need to provide sylabua copy as one if the document for assessment, also does any one have syllabus for BCom for vikram university 1999 yo 2002 batch


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

tdd123123 said:


> Hi All i want to get assessment done for my wife to gain 5 points as partner. She is BCom graduate but do not hv experience in accounting Do we need to provide sylabua copy as one if the document for assessment, also does any one have syllabus for BCom for vikram university 1999 yo 2002 batch


Please if some one can help


----------



## Whatsubs (Nov 27, 2017)

*Qualification points*

Hi all,

I have a question regarding the qualification points claim.

I have a Master in Business from France and submitted a skills assessment with CPA. I validated 4 subjects out of 7, so I had to take 3 foundation exams which I just passed. Besides, I also have an Advanced Diploma of accounting from Australia.

My question is, can I claim 10 or 15 points for qualifications? As I do have Master level, but my major was not in accounting but in business/management, which is somewhat related.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## 1swap (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi, I have a query regarding English requirement for applying to CPA (occupation:accountant). I don't have 7-on each band in IELTS,* still I'd like to do an assessment to be sure about the core subjects*. But does anyone know whether *CPA will continue to assess my qualification as I don't fulfill the English requirement*? I know I won't get a positive outcome, but I'm not sure whether English is a prerequisite to do the assessment.


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

1swap said:


> Hi, I have a query regarding English requirement for applying to CPA (occupation:accountant). I don't have 7-on each band in IELTS,* still I'd like to do an assessment to be sure about the core subjects*. But does anyone know whether *CPA will continue to assess my qualification as I don't fulfill the English requirement*? I know I won't get a positive outcome, but I'm not sure whether English is a prerequisite to do the assessment.


Yes CPA A will do the assessment and say assessment is negative. You can surf my posts where in one of them I have even enclosed the screen shot of a situation similar to yours (PTE less than 65) - They assessed and told which subjects are comparable and why negative assessment.


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

Whatsubs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question regarding the qualification points claim.
> 
> ...


I think, 15 points of not for masters but Phd./Doctorate. Refer to your assessment letter - CPAA specifically writes your qualifications are comparable to Australian Bachelors degree or Phd.


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

tdd123123 said:


> Hi All i want to get assessment done for my wife to gain 5 points as partner. She is BCom graduate but do not hv experience in accounting Do we need to provide sylabua copy as one if the document for assessment, also does any one have syllabus for BCom for vikram university 1999 yo 2002 batch


For Skill Assessment only academics are needed - employment part is optional.
Yes, Syllabus is required. DU list of subjects is at the back of marksheet itself.

If you dont find the syllabus, go back to university and ask them.


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

addy101 said:


> Hello Expats.. I am about to send my documents for CPA assessment, just a small question regarding that.
> They have mentioned that documents needs to be sent through 2 attachments and the email size cannot be more than 40mb. So do they mean two emails with single attachment or both of them in one single email. Because if it is a single email then how can this be done as Gmail has the maximum size limit of 25mb. Kindly advise..


Strictly two emails only as directed in the email from them.

If your attachment size is big - use any of the compressors available online or reduce the count of pages..


----------



## 1swap (Dec 27, 2017)

Oneshift said:


> Strictly two emails only as directed in the email from them.
> 
> If your attachment size is big - use any of the compressors available online or reduce the count of pages..


Hi, I have a query regarding English requirement for applying to CPA (occupation:accountant). I don't have 7-on each band in IELTS, still I'd like to do an assessment to be sure about the core subjects. But does anyone know whether CPA will continue to assess my qualification as I don't fulfill the English requirement? I know I won't get a positive outcome, but I'm not sure whether English is a prerequisite to do the assessment.


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

1swap said:


> Hi, I have a query regarding English requirement for applying to CPA (occupation:accountant). I don't have 7-on each band in IELTS, still I'd like to do an assessment to be sure about the core subjects. But does anyone know whether CPA will continue to assess my qualification as I don't fulfill the English requirement? I know I won't get a positive outcome, but I'm not sure whether English is a prerequisite to do the assessment.


Already replied to you dear on page 24.


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi.. i got my assessment done through CPA Australia and got a positive outcome, the thing is that they have not considered one particular year of experience due to duties not matching as mentioned in their letter. rest of them is ok.

My query is related to review / appeal of the outcome, do CPA reconsider the case if I send the duties again with changes as per their requirement? And if they do not change the result can i go ahead and claim the points in EOI for that particular year and leave it to DIBP's judgement? Has anyone experienced the same situation and what is CPA's stand on these cases?

I am very confused what should be done. Please advise fellow expats.


----------



## Sohaibn (Dec 20, 2017)

*CPA Employment assessment*

Hi all,
Can anyone share their timeline and advise how long it took CPA to assess your overseas and/or local Australian Employment?

TIA.


----------



## anurag_aus (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi All,

I have done my MBA finance in India and worked as Tax Consultant in Deloitte for 4 years. I am planning for assessment from CPA for accountant general job code.
Please suggest if this is the right occupation to go for assessment or I need to select some other job code.


----------



## Sohaibn (Dec 20, 2017)

Hey man,
Have a look at CPA’s website for subject requirements. If you’ve done all subjects you should be right otherwise they may ask you for a subject or two. 
Secondly, a word of advise, things for accountants are pretty terrible. Even 80 pointers are stuck in line as last three rounds no accountants have been invited. 
Good luck.


----------



## deepikad (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi,

I have come across this thread and would like to get some advise. My husband and I want to apply for australian PR. He is a Chartered Account and works as a Financial Analyst. I am applying for ICT Developer Programmer occupation code and I will be applying for ACS.

1. Can anyone let me know the process for CPA assessment which you must have done for yourself or ur spouse. 

2. What is the minimum points required for a Finance Professional for PR (Is it similar to IT professional - being 60 minimum)

3. Can you provide us with some links or information regarding this and how did your proces go about.

Thank you so much for the help.


----------



## Peepay16 (Feb 25, 2018)

*Combination of IELTS Result*

Hello BretSavage!

I notice that you two sets of IELTS results. Is combination of two IELTS possible to get 10 points in English requirement for CPAA requirement?

Thanks ahead for your advice!


----------



## Peepay16 (Feb 25, 2018)

RE: Points
At the moment, *only the 75 pointers accountants are invited for 189 visa (even they take about a month to get invitation). Y*ou will need to increase more points if you want to be invited. Alternatively, you can try for state nomination (190 visa) but NSW is currently inviting the high-pointers for Accountant. You can try Northern Territory or South Australia? That's just my opinion.

All the best!

David[/QUOTE]

Hello David,

Is it 75 points or 65 points minimum points for 189 visa? I got confused because I read from other source that the minimum points required is only 65. Please enlighten me. Thank you!


----------



## ahmad.1986 (May 26, 2018)

*equivalence committee*

CPA Australia told me that before starting the assessment, they follow a specific standards with department of education in regards to my bachelor degree. They came back with an issue, that they cant do the assessment before I do equivalence or get certificate from the ministry of higher education in my country, that my private university is equivalent to a public university and its really very hard to do this equivalence since I am currently living in Australia, any suggestions please ?


----------



## Frank02 (May 3, 2018)

Hi Folks,

Have the reassessment been done, I have the similar situation educational assessment positive but employment assessment negative due to duties and tasks not in-depth for ANZSCO 221111.

Please advise


----------



## ashkinnu (May 31, 2018)

Dear All ,I have completed Mba in finance and working as accountant from last 9 years ..My age is 32 ..What is the possibility of getting posiitve reply from CPA ?


----------



## vag (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi everyone,
I received my SSSI assessment outcome and got positive result, but in annexure part there is a minor mistake by them, one period job designation word differ from my job reference letter sent by me but it is related to our job, even I sent request email to them for amendment letter. My question is can I lodge my EOI with the current outcome letter or wait until received the amendment letter, please advice me


----------



## Hiraldrds (Jul 12, 2018)

Does anyone recently applied for skill assessment and got positive result.


----------



## Hiraldrds (Jul 12, 2018)

Frank02 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Have the reassessment been done, I have the similar situation educational assessment positive but employment assessment negative due to duties and tasks not in-depth for ANZSCO 221111.
> 
> Please advise


 even i got same response. 

Will Reassessment with detailed list of duties help to get positive outcome.


----------



## Hiraldrds (Jul 12, 2018)

addy101 said:


> Hi.. i got my assessment done through CPA Australia and got a positive outcome, the thing is that they have not considered one particular year of experience due to duties not matching as mentioned in their letter. rest of them is ok.
> 
> My query is related to review / appeal of the outcome, do CPA reconsider the case if I send the duties again with changes as per their requirement? And if they do not change the result can i go ahead and claim the points in EOI for that particular year and leave it to DIBP's judgement? Has anyone experienced the same situation and what is CPA's stand on these cases?
> 
> I am very confused what should be done. Please advise fellow expats.


Hi ... did you receive any positive outcome in your review???


----------



## Antonyc11 (Jul 10, 2018)

Guys,

If you want a positive employment assessment, you need to tailor your testimonial letter to match the job description of ANZSCO 221111 ( quoted below)

I have got a positive employment assessment outcome from CPA recently.

Tasks Include:

assisting in formulating budgetary and accounting policies
preparing financial statements for presentation to boards of directors, management, shareholders, and governing and statutory bodies
conducting financial investigations, preparing reports, undertaking audits and advising on matters such as the purchase and sale of businesses, mergers, capital financing, suspected fraud, insolvency and taxation
examining operating costs and organisations' income and expenditure
providing assurance about the accuracy of information contained in financial reports and their compliance with statutory requirements
providing financial and taxation advice on business structures, plans and operations
preparing taxation returns for individuals and organisations
liaising with financial institutions and brokers to establish funds management arrangements
introducing and maintaining accounting systems, and advising on the selection and application of computer-based accounting systems
maintaining internal control systems
may appraise cash flow and financial risk of capital investment projects


----------



## Hiraldrds (Jul 12, 2018)

antonychan11 said:


> Guys,
> 
> If you want a positive employment assessment, you need to tailor your testimonial letter to match the job description of ANZSCO 221111 ( quoted below)
> 
> ...


I have sent only experience letter which was not described duties.. do you think if i can send updated letter with details duties in re assessment they will grant positive result ??


----------



## Antonyc11 (Jul 10, 2018)

Hiraldrds said:


> I have sent only experience letter which was not described duties.. do you think if i can send updated letter with details duties in re assessment they will grant positive result ??


I think you can, just contact CPA and see what they direct you.


----------



## MaQ2017 (Aug 1, 2017)

May I know the processing time?
Is it one or two weeks?


antonychan11 said:


> Guys,
> 
> If you want a positive employment assessment, you need to tailor your testimonial letter to match the job description of ANZSCO 221111 ( quoted below)
> 
> ...


----------



## Antonyc11 (Jul 10, 2018)

MaQ2017 said:


> May I know the processing time?
> Is it one or two weeks?


mine took about 12 working days


----------



## MaQ2017 (Aug 1, 2017)

Thank you!


antonychan11 said:


> MaQ2017 said:
> 
> 
> > May I know the processing time?
> ...


----------



## kunipanchal (Jul 10, 2018)

Can we claim Articalship as experience points ?. And CPA/ICCA /IPA deduct any years from total experience? 
Can any one guide me


----------



## KMPKI5 (May 16, 2018)

Hi,
I also got a negative employment assessment from CPA Australia for General accountant, What are my options? without the employment experience I will not meet the points cutoff.
age-25, education-15, english-10, state nomination-5


----------



## Amangupta1987 (Sep 5, 2018)

NGN2017 said:


> CPA online exam is not mandatory.
> 
> CPA Australia does two assessments - Migration assessment which is assessment of your education qualification and Skill assessment which is assessment of your experience. Additional exam is dependent on migration assessment outcome.
> 
> ...


Hi!

Do we need to provide letter of good standing received from ICAI?
And transcripts of graduation?


----------



## Amangupta1987 (Sep 5, 2018)

I can provide the detailed duties of my current job which I am continuing for last 6 years. But I dont have detailed duties of my earlier jobs. I do have the experience certificates, Is it necessary to provide detailed duties for the old jobs also?


----------



## kazi.nusrah (May 21, 2018)

I had applied for skilled assessment through CAANZ for Accountant General (221111) on 05/06/2018 through an agency.

On 19/07/2018 i got a mail for clarification of my subject names mismatching as per my transcripts and course syllabus from mumbai university.

I mailed a reply for the query raised by them on 06/08/2018 for the said clarifications. 
on 05/09/18 i got a negative skill assessment stating that

"my educational qualifications have been recognised as being comparable to at least Australian Bachelor degree for the purpose of awarding points under the General Skilled Migrations points test. Although your qualifications are recognised, they are assessed not suitable for migration to Australia under your nominated occupation classification. this is because not all the competency areas have been studied in your degree, or have not been covered in sufficient depth". " You are required to pass subject Financial Accounting & Reporting (Accounting theory only) to cover competency areas mandatory or your nominated occupation. 

i have completed Bachelors of Commerce Accountancy and Finance and
Masters of Commerce (Accountancy & Taxation).
I have cleared CA entrance exam (CPT) and Intermediate (PCC) group I paper.
Working in a CA firm for last 11years.

Age 30pts, English test 10pts, Qualification 15 pts, Skilled employment 15pts total 70 points.

what should i do in this case now.
can i mail CAANZ and reply that the specified subjects have been covered by me in my educational qualification?? will they revert me on my case??? will i get positve skill assessment??

What about the assesing body CPA/IPA??? should i give them to assess my skill assessment??

please do guide and revert me..
need valuable advice.


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

Amangupta1987 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Do we need to provide letter of good standing received from ICAI?
> And transcripts of graduation?


Yes

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

Amangupta1987 said:


> I can provide the detailed duties of my current job which I am continuing for last 6 years. But I dont have detailed duties of my earlier jobs. I do have the experience certificates, Is it necessary to provide detailed duties for the old jobs also?


Yes
Only then they will be able to assess if u have worked in line with ur qalifications

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

kazi.nusrah said:


> I had applied for skilled assessment through CAANZ for Accountant General (221111) on 05/06/2018 through an agency.
> 
> On 19/07/2018 i got a mail for clarification of my subject names mismatching as per my transcripts and course syllabus from mumbai university.
> 
> ...


Write the exam and get positive assessment.

Unless u have any completed professional accounting qualification, they will ask u to write exams.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amangupta1987 (Sep 5, 2018)

Oneshift said:


> Amangupta1987 said:
> 
> 
> > I can provide the detailed duties of my current job which I am continuing for last 6 years. But I dont have detailed duties of my earlier jobs. I do have the experience certificates, Is it necessary to provide detailed duties for the old jobs also?
> ...


Can I provide the job details in my resume? As I am not having it on the letterpad of old employer.


----------



## Lucky Chander (Sep 4, 2018)

I have a question when we lodging an EOI 
DO we need to add all the education qualifications from 12th standards or just the Australian qualification we claiming points for. I am bit confuse on this. 

Can anyone help me on this please


----------



## kazi.nusrah (May 21, 2018)

Oneshift said:


> Write the exam and get positive assessment.
> 
> Unless u have any completed professional accounting qualification, they will ask u to write exams.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Which exam should i write nw to get positive assessment??
What if i send my case to CPA for skill assessment??
Kindly revert..
Thanks in advance buddy


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

kazi.nusrah said:


> Which exam should i write nw to get positive assessment??
> What if i send my case to CPA for skill assessment??
> Kindly revert..
> Thanks in advance buddy


Submit ur case with CPAA. Only they can assess and come back what more is required for positive assessment.


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

*Assistant Accountant*

Hello Everyone,

I am new to this forum and have some doubts in mind so I am wondering if anyone can help me out.

I have recently applied for my employment assessment by CPA and still nervously waiting for the outcome. I have been working for a company as an Assistant Accountant for over a year and below is my tasks and responsibilities:

 Examining operation costs and organisation’s income and expenditure
 EOM processes including journals, accruals, and reconciliations
 Preparation of balance sheet and profit and loss accounts sheets
 Preparation of Goods and Services Tax reports and Business Activity Statements
 Examining financial records for accuracy
 Reconciling financial discrepancies by gathering and interpreting data
 Commercially evaluating and helping develop forecasts, budgets and operational targets
 Periodically review cash flow
 Preparing bank statements and reconciling them with general ledger entries
 Liaising with financial institutions to ensure adequate funds are available for the business
 Assisting auditors with account payables queries at year-end
 Assisting in managing the fixed asset register
 Ensuring supplier ledgers are up to date with no discrepancies
 Examining expenses submitted by employees
 Preparing and maintaining all regular accounting processes in account payables
 Payment runs setup and allocations of accounts paid
 Maintaining healthy supplier relationships
 Maintaining customers and suppliers’ confidence and protecting operations by keeping financial
information confidential
 Training and performing tasks with computer based accounting systems
 Involvement in projects and ad hoc duties as delegated by CFO and Financial Accountant

According to these information below, will I be able to receive a positive outcome for my employment assessment?

Many thanks, everyone.


----------



## Rusiru91 (Aug 16, 2018)

SAMYBOY said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum and have some doubts in mind so I am wondering if anyone can help me out.
> 
> ...


HeySam,

I reckon you will get a positive outcome. Im also doing the same but haven't completed 1year yet. Good luck with the assessment and please update me out the outcome too. Thanks


----------



## MaQ2017 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi Samboy,
I think yes. You are clearly doing what most Accountants are doing.

All the best and please update us.



SAMYBOY said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum and have some doubts in mind so I am wondering if anyone can help me out.
> 
> ...


----------



## rocker086 (Jun 9, 2017)

*CPA / IPA assessment*

Hello Everyone,

Need your help! 

I am looking for spouse assessment from CPA/IPA under ANZSCO Accountant (general) 221111 or Management Accountant 221112.

My Queries:
1. Do a BCom(H) from DU will qualify?
2. Do distance PGDCA from Symbiosis can Qualify? 
3. Do an ICWA incomplete degree will be accepted by CPA or IPA (Final stage is not clear).
4. Do PTE/IELTS is must before applying the skill assessment?

I will appreciate if someone can please help.


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

Rusiru91 said:


> HeySam,
> 
> I reckon you will get a positive outcome. Im also doing the same but haven't completed 1year yet. Good luck with the assessment and please update me out the outcome too. Thanks


Thank you for your response, Rusiru. Hope our hard work will pay off.


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

MaQ2017 said:


> Hi Samboy,
> I think yes. You are clearly doing what most Accountants are doing.
> 
> All the best and please update us.


Thank you, MaQ2017 and yes i will keep you guys updated.


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

KMPKI5 said:


> Hi,
> I also got a negative employment assessment from CPA Australia for General accountant, What are my options? without the employment experience I will not meet the points cutoff.
> age-25, education-15, english-10, state nomination-5


One of my friend got a negative outcome but she appealed because what she's doing is really an accountant role but just her title is Assistant Financial Accountant. And still waiting for the answer from CA.


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

rocker086 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Need your help!
> 
> ...


One of my friends had exactly the same qualification as yours. B.com (h) from DU and post grad diploma from symbiosis. His qualification was assessed equivalent to Australian bachelors and master degree but with short of 1 subject: Financial Accounting and Reporting.
He cleared the exam and got the positive outcome.
Yes, you need to appear for PTE or IELTS before applying for assessment.


----------



## BobNMauk (Feb 23, 2017)

Hello all,

I have couple of quick questions regarding the CPA:

1. I had a successful 221111 CPA skills assessment back in May 2017 authorising my claim to 9.5 years of employment in the last 10 years. I have just submitted 189 / 190 EOIs and used my and planned to use my May 2017 CPA validated skills assessment. 

Do you suggest that I get my CPA skills assessment updated by the CPA to take into account the time period between May 2017 and September 2018? I am just concerned that I may receive an invite any time soon and I do not want to be held up by a further CPA appeal to update my work experience during the VISA process.

2. I note that I can ask for the CPA to amend/review my ANZCO code from 221111 to Finance Manager 132211, would this provide me with any benefit in getting into the Australia any quicker or are both of these codes assessed under the same ANZCO code for immigration purposes.

Regards,
James


----------



## rocker086 (Jun 9, 2017)

Shailz said:


> One of my friends had exactly the same qualification as yours. B.com (h) from DU and post grad diploma from symbiosis. His qualification was assessed equivalent to Australian bachelors and master degree but with short of 1 subject: Financial Accounting and Reporting.
> He cleared the exam and got the positive outcome.
> Yes, you need to appear for PTE or IELTS before applying for assessment.


Thanks a lot, Shailz. That's sounds good. 

Can you please tell me is that CPA or IPA in his case? 

And what was the mode of the additional exam, online?


----------



## maverick147 (Sep 25, 2018)

*Skills Assessment*

Hello ppl,
I received a positive outcome for my qualification assessment under Accountant (general) category by CPA and I'm now in the process of arranging work testimonials for skills assessment. Can somebody help to address the below queries pls:

- Is it mandatory that the job duties and responsibilities should exactly match with the ABS tasks list of 11 points? What is the minimum number of points that should match for a positive assessment?
- If I have the testimonial in company letter head, do I still need to submit tax certificates, pay slips, employment contract, etc?

Assistance on this matter will be really appreciated.

Thanks,
maverick


----------



## luckyz (Dec 23, 2011)

maverick147 said:


> Hello ppl,
> I received a positive outcome for my qualification assessment under Accountant (general) category by CPA and I'm now in the process of arranging work testimonials for skills assessment. Can somebody help to address the below queries pls:
> 
> - Is it mandatory that the job duties and responsibilities should exactly match with the ABS tasks list of 11 points? What is the minimum number of points that should match for a positive assessment?
> ...


Yes it is recommended to submit tax certificates, pay slips and employment contracts which includes offer letter, appraisal letter (if any), relieving letter, pay slips, if no pay slips bank statements will do..


----------



## arkind13 (Jan 27, 2018)

For skills assessment from CPA you only need to submit testimonial. I got my done 2 weeks back and they didn't ask for any other document. However, you'll need all the documents mentioned at the time of visa lodge.


----------



## maverick147 (Sep 25, 2018)

arkind13 said:


> For skills assessment from CPA you only need to submit testimonial. I got my done 2 weeks back and they didn't ask for any other document. However, you'll need all the documents mentioned at the time of visa lodge.


Thanks Arkind. Regarding my first query on tasks to be included in work testimonial, there is a standard list of 11 tasks provided under accountant category in Australia Bureau of Statistics. My roles do not exactly match with those tasks. Is there a recommendation of atleast 2-3 tasks to match with that list for a successful outcome? Or how many tasks should be similar (out of 11) to ensure a safe assessment? Appreciate your help.


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

arkind13 said:


> For skills assessment from CPA you only need to submit testimonial. I got my done 2 weeks back and they didn't ask for any other document. However, you'll need all the documents mentioned at the time of visa lodge.


Hello arkind13,

Have you received your outcome? Are you able to share me your job title and tasks?

Thank you.


----------



## arkind13 (Jan 27, 2018)

maverick147 said:


> Thanks Arkind. Regarding my first query on tasks to be included in work testimonial, there is a standard list of 11 tasks provided under accountant category in Australia Bureau of Statistics. My roles do not exactly match with those tasks. Is there a recommendation of atleast 2-3 tasks to match with that list for a successful outcome? Or how many tasks should be similar (out of 11) to ensure a safe assessment? Appreciate your help.


You don't need to match your tasks 100% even if 8-10 tasks match they'll give you positive assessment. But, make sure not to copy the exact words / roles.


----------



## arkind13 (Jan 27, 2018)

SAMYBOY said:


> Hello arkind13,
> 
> Have you received your outcome? Are you able to share me your job title and tasks?
> 
> Thank you.


Please PM me.


----------



## Lanny286 (Oct 16, 2018)

Hi arkind13 , have you received pre-invite from NSW?


----------



## arkind13 (Jan 27, 2018)

Lanny286 said:


> Hi arkind13 , have you received pre-invite from NSW?


No, not yet. I guess NSW has still not sent out invites for the month of October.


----------



## luckyz (Dec 23, 2011)

And with NSW your points might be 80+5 and I am sure you should be getting your invite in next round. All the best !!


----------



## manan15 (Jun 4, 2018)

*CPA negative assessment*

Hi,

I have received negative skill assessment from CPA. They require me to complete a foundation course on Financial Accounting and Reporting or any accredited course to meet with all their mandatory criterias to provide me with a positive assesssment for migration.

However, I have in detailed studied the subject in my BCom course and MBA - Finance.
Is there any way I can ask CPA to reconsider their assessment by either escalating the problem to the higher ups/ CEO or providing them with a statutory self declaration of having studied the content covered in the foundation financial accounting and reporting course?

Has anyone appealed and got the assessment in favour? Pls help how to ask CPA to review the same as the content of the recommended course is not only covered in my BCOM course but have definitely studied beyond the mentioned content.

Pls help in order to avoid giving the exam as i have very little time to complete the course as I am at the verge of loosing points due to age criteria in a months time.


----------



## coolthaz (Oct 21, 2018)

arkind13 said:


> No, not yet. I guess NSW has still not sent out invites for the month of October.


Hi,

I'm planning to apply to CPA for skill assessment. Can you please help me with the list of documents required w.r.t my education and work experience. Would they need to be self certified or to be attested by someone else.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## manoharjuttiga (Aug 30, 2018)

*Rick*

Hello Expats,

Thanks a ton to all the selfless contributors to the forum.

I received positive qualification assessment for 221111(Accountant General) from CPA.

I will be going ahead with employment assessment this week and seek some advice on my job roles and responsibilities. Please advise on any changes in the following which I would be submitting as an affidavit by my supervisors.

*Current company roles(Position Assistant Manager)* Dec'15 till date

•	Monitor, maintain and reconcile Branch General Ledger(BGL Accounts) in comparison with Corporate General Ledger (CGL Accounts)
•	Prepare financial statements like Balance Sheet, Profit & Loss Account and other corresponding data as per the applicable accounting standards and provisioning norms and re-check them thoroughly before presenting the statements to the management and statutory auditors at the end of every quarter and financial year.
•	Liasoning with statutory auditors – In-house internal audit team for audit /internal control related queries. Identifying the potential areas of improvement from an internal control perspective. Initiating remedial actions based on observations of the internal/ external auditors.
•	Explain the accounting system and policies and assist in using various internal software and IT applications to the junior staff as and when the need arises.
•	Reconciliation of internal expenses accounts, intra branch, intra bank and interbank accounts by checking outstanding, suspense and other entries.
•	Performing several due diligence inspections when required.
•	Liasoning with middle office and other departments through written and verbal communication for role defined and other operational issues.
•	Identify the outstanding/suspense entries from daily reports and reconciling the accounts.
•	Managing fixed asset register, financial & other registers and other branch documents.
•	Preparation of adhoc or planned SOPs (Standard Operating Procedure) for consistent and reliable operations & reports.
•	Submitting the required statements, documents and other data for conduct of various audits like Statutory Audit , Reserve Bank of India(Central Bank) Audit, Legal Audit, Credit Audit, Stock Audit and dealing with audit reports.
•	Calculating Goods and Service Tax(GST) on various charges and transactions and collecting and remitting the same.
•	Periodic review of the financial statements and ascertain net profit of the branch 
after adjusting branch and central office accounts.
•	Scrutinises internal and statutory financial statements and provides inputs for effective monitoring.
•	Calculate various financial ratios and ascertain the financial health.
•	Support peers and juniors working in similar roles.

Previous Company July'14-Dec'15 

•	Prepare financial statements like Balance Sheet, Profit & Loss Account and other corresponding data as per the applicable accounting standards and provisioning norms and re-check them thoroughly before presenting the statements to the management and statutory auditors at the end of every quarter and financial year.
•	Monthly review of the financial statements and analysis /interpretation of the financial data and provide thorough explanations for the variations as compared to the previous months/quarters. Prepare and monitor the trend analysis file, recommend changes to improve internal control systems and financial performance. 
•	Balance sheet reconciliations. Monitoring and maintaining intra branch and inter branch accounts as per internal policy guidelines.
•	Liasoning with statutory auditors – In-house internal audit team for audit /internal control related queries. Identifying the potential areas of improvement from an internal control perspective. Initiating remedial actions based on observations of the internal/ external auditors.
•	Explain the accounting system and policies and assist in using various internal software and IT applications to the junior staff as and when the need arises.
•	Examining financial flow in the accounts & daily reports and inform the tax authorities about suspicious transactions as detailed in government and bank policies.
•	Examining expenses submitted by employees adhere to financial policies and procedures.
•	Supervising clerical and junior staff including sanction of leaves in order to maintain smooth operations.
•	Maintaining Local cheque clearing system-Daily monitoring of cheques inflow and outflow and settle inter bank payments.
•	Conducting Financial Investigations, and reconciliation of internal expenses accounts, intra branch, intra bank and interbank accounts.
•	Calculating tax liability and remitting tax deducted at source arising out of various payments like Salaries to employees, Interest Payments, contractual and other monthly expenses and other taxes.
•	Maintain and monitor cash in local Automated Teller Machines(ATMs)
•	Periodically review cash flow on a daily, weekly and monthly basis and maintain adequate cash for general banking transactions, meet adhoc cash requirements as per 
prescribed holding levels.
•	Identify and mitigate operational risks.
•	Liasoning with middle office and other departments through written and verbal communication for role defined and other operational issues.
•	Balancing of internal accounts on a daily basis by end of the day.
•	Inventory Management of security documents like Demand Drafts, Deposit Receipts and other operational documents.
•	Managing fixed asset register, financial registers and other branch documents.
•	Submitting the required statements and other data for conduct of various audits like Statutory Audit , Reserve Bank of India(Central Bank) Audit, and other Internal audits.

Both the employers are banks. Please throw some light based on your experience.

I would submitting my Tax references, Pay slips, bank statements and offer and relieving letters in addition to the above. Will these suffice?


----------



## JoannaC (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi, 

I need some advice on the Skills Employment Assessment by CPA Australia.... I understand that I will need to have positive skills assessment first before getting the employment assessment. I also heard that DOHA will normally accept the skill assessment by CPA however, they may not necessarily accept the employment assessment certified by CPA. Hence my questions are:
a) is there specific format of the testimonials that anyone can share
b) how do we ensure that the employment assessment by CPA can be accepted by DOHA? 

Appreciate all your advice! Thanks.


----------



## arkind13 (Jan 27, 2018)

JoannaC said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need some advice on the Skills Employment Assessment by CPA Australia.... I understand that I will need to have positive skills assessment first before getting the employment assessment. I also heard that DOHA will normally accept the skill assessment by CPA however, they may not necessarily accept the employment assessment certified by CPA. Hence my questions are:
> a) is there specific format of the testimonials that anyone can share
> ...


a) is there specific format of the testimonials that anyone can share - there is no set format, it should just contain all the information required namely, designation, period of work, no. of hours weekly, salary, roles & responsibilities, contact details (phone and email) of the person signing the letter, and if it is on company letterhead it should contain the address.

b) how do we ensure that the employment assessment by CPA can be accepted by DOHA? - I've never heard any instance when DOHA refuses employment assessment. If your employment is assessed by CPA, DOHA will only verify the same.


----------



## JoannaC (Sep 17, 2018)

arkind13 said:


> a) is there specific format of the testimonials that anyone can share - there is no set format, it should just contain all the information required namely, designation, period of work, no. of hours weekly, salary, roles & responsibilities, contact details (phone and email) of the person signing the letter, and if it is on company letterhead it should contain the address.
> 
> b) how do we ensure that the employment assessment by CPA can be accepted by DOHA? - I've never heard any instance when DOHA refuses employment assessment. If your employment is assessed by CPA, DOHA will only verify the same.


Thanks! Let me rephrase my question then... Are there any specific keywords or task descriptions that CPA is looking for to obtain a positive employment assessment?


----------



## sakmoh (Apr 2, 2018)

Is it possible that CPA gives two different outcomes for the same course and same syllabus covered.This has happened in my case. My wife got a positive assessment and when i applied I got a negative assessment for the same course and syllabus from the same university.

What are my options now. How should I appeal my outcome ?


----------



## sakmoh (Apr 2, 2018)

Abood said:


> I think that they have considered my CMA & CFA qualifications. I think CMA new system is useless for assessment. I did the old syllabus CMA four parts. The CFA curriculum helped me a lot with accounting theory specially standards development.


What did you provide in terms of the CFA curriculum. Can you share the details ?


----------



## mitsy (May 8, 2018)

Hi All,

I received a positive result for academically skilled. However, for the employment assessment I am facing an issue. Can someone please guide me as to what can be done in this regard for the Accountant General category? 
The issue faced is that I am currently working for Wipro Limited in India and since the company is such a massive company globally, they do not issue any letters on their letterhead for any employee. I even got an email from the legal department stating the same. However, my Manager has sent me an email stating my roles and responsibilities. But CPA Australia said that they do not accept emails of such kind. So can someone please let me know how should I proceed for my skilled employment?

Thanks.


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi all, I am a newbee
I finished my Master in Professional Accounting from Holmeglen. I applied for the degree assessment with CPA. Last week, I got the positive outcome, but I am bit confused. As I have done Master degree, but my assessment outcome letter states:

Assessment Outcome
Your Master of Professional Accounting from Holmesglen Institute of TAFE is assessed as comparable to at least an Australian Bachelor degree.” 
What does this mean? Can anyone help me?
Thankyou


----------



## shaon9 (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi guys
I've been working in an accountant's office for over a year and I've applied for skilled employment assessment fro CPA to claim points. I've been asked to provide 2 more additional documents from CPA and one of them is "Organisational Chart". I have asked my boss about it but he has no clue how to prepare it. Is there any template out there that is suitable for my case? Any help would be much appreciated...

Thanks in advance...


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

shaon9 said:


> Hi guys
> I've been working in an accountant's office for over a year and I've applied for skilled employment assessment fro CPA to claim points. I've been asked to provide 2 more additional documents from CPA and one of them is "Organisational Chart". I have asked my boss about it but he has no clue how to prepare it. Is there any template out there that is suitable for my case? Any help would be much appreciated...
> 
> Thanks in advance...


Hello, did CPA request these additional documents or DOHA? and what is ur position title? Just courious why they ask for it.


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi guys, 

Last week I completed my additional study which was FAR exam as well as the PTE Academic. Then I notified CPA and sent my PTE score through Pearson website. The email ID was memberservice. 

Do I need to do anything further for example Any form fill up or pay any fees? 

Thanks


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

SAMYBOY said:


> shaon9 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys
> ...


Hi, I'm also curious. Is it the case officer or CPA because I've never heard of it.


----------



## Kuma123 (Feb 24, 2019)

Hi, manoharjuttiga manoharjuttiga ,

is that your skill employment assessment positive?
I am also looking for get my skill assessed through CPA.
Thanks.


----------



## Kuma123 (Feb 24, 2019)

manoharjuttiga said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> Thanks a ton to all the selfless contributors to the forum.
> 
> ...



UNQUOTE
Hi, manoharjuttiga ,

is that your skill employment assessment positive?
I am also looking for get my skill assessed through CPA.
Thanks.


----------



## kazi.nusrah (May 21, 2018)

pabna said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Last week I completed my additional study which was FAR exam as well as the PTE Academic. Then I notified CPA and sent my PTE score through Pearson website. The email ID was memberservice.
> 
> ...


did u gave FAR exam of CPA foundation score?? as i want to know details of it


----------



## kazi.nusrah (May 21, 2018)

arkind13 said:


> a) is there specific format of the testimonials that anyone can share - there is no set format, it should just contain all the information required namely, designation, period of work, no. of hours weekly, salary, roles & responsibilities, contact details (phone and email) of the person signing the letter, and if it is on company letterhead it should contain the address.
> 
> b) how do we ensure that the employment assessment by CPA can be accepted by DOHA? - I've never heard any instance when DOHA refuses employment assessment. If your employment is assessed by CPA, DOHA will only verify the same.


today i gave cpa foundation exam of FAR. i scored 521 and required was 540.
can i sit again for the exam??
what is the procedure.
how many attempts are there??
please guide me as i need to clear this exam to proceed with my assessment procedure..


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

kazi.nusrah said:


> pabna said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Hi, yup I did FAR from CPA foundation program and got nearly 70%. The passing scale in my case was 540.


----------



## mitsy (May 8, 2018)

kazi.nusrah said:


> today i gave cpa foundation exam of FAR. i scored 521 and required was 540.
> can i sit again for the exam??
> what is the procedure.
> how many attempts are there??
> please guide me as i need to clear this exam to proceed with my assessment procedure..


Hi

Yes you can give the FAR paper again but there is a cooling period of 30 days I think. You need to double check on the CPA website. All the information is available there. Thanks


----------



## salikaraad (Feb 25, 2019)

can I pm you regarding skills assessment


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

salikaraad said:


> can I pm you regarding skills assessment


Hi make five posts then you will be able to PM


----------



## salikaraad (Feb 25, 2019)

Ok. Thank you.


----------



## harry4by4 (Feb 23, 2019)

Hey friends, any help will be greatly appreciated 


CPA has not accepted my work experience of the previous company as general accountant , although my duties were the same. Can I change the outcome of assessment by applying for reassessment? Can I file my visa directly by ignoring this outcome as it is not mandatory? 

Is there Anyone who has gone through same situation? Please help . Thanks in advance


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi Guys, 

Just to clarify - Once I complete my assessment through CPA, immigration case officer will re-assess my role again? or it's just once I get the positive assessment by CPA/CA, there is no risk of getting rejected by case officer? Kindly advice. Tia


----------



## Rusiru91 (Aug 16, 2018)

Tanveer1987 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just to clarify - Once I complete my assessment through CPA, immigration case officer will re-assess my role again? or it's just once I get the positive assessment by CPA/CA, there is no risk of getting rejected by case officer? Kindly advice. Tia


You can still get rejected. CPA only looks at the documents given most the time whereas CO do a thorough research. If they feel anything dodgy straight away reject the claim plus can face a ban upto 3 years


----------



## smmammen (Apr 4, 2018)

I had applied for skilled assessment through CAANZ for Management Accountant (221112) on 05/12/2018 through an agency.
But I've got a negative skill assessment stating that

Assessment Details
Your Bachelor of Commerce from Mahatma Gandhi University and Master of Business Administration
from Sikkim Manipal University, India are assessed as comparable to at least the level of an Australian
Bachelor degree based on the Australian Government, Department of Education and Training (formerly
AEl-NOOSR) guidelinesi.
Your educational qualifications have been recognised as being comparable to at least an Australian
Bachelor degree for the purpose of awarding points underthe General Skilled Migrations points test.
Although your qualifications are recognised, they are assessed as not suitable for migration to Australia
under your nominated occupation classification. This is because not all of the competency areas have
been studied in your degree, or have not been covered in sufficient depth.

You are required to pass subjects that will sufficiently cover the following competency areas mandatory
for your nominated occupation. The required area is:
0 Financial Accounting 8. Reporting
The following competency area is also outstanding but not mandatory for the nominated occupation:
0 Audit & Assurance



ok now.. Earlier as i wanted to do the CPA course i had sent my documents to CPA australia and they provided me recognition /exemption as below.


RECOGNITION GRANTED

Based upon your information we can recognise the following:
Foundation Exams
Economics and Markets [Met]
Foundations of Accounting [Met]
Fundamentals of Business Law [Met]
Business Finance [Met]
*Financial Accounting and Reporting [Met]*
Management Accounting [Met]


Im now confused with regard to which course of action i should take.
a) Apply for assessment via other assessing bodies like CPA/IPA)
or
b) Should I change my nominated occupation as they have mentioned that i have outstanding competency in Audit & Assurance if so which will be most appropriate?
or
c) Do i write any exam? if so which
or
d) do i contact my university to provide further clarification?

Please someone provide me with some guidance.. my agent is absolute crap.. just a document forwarding company..they seem to be as lost as me


----------



## Amangupta1987 (Sep 5, 2018)

I have got a positive skill assessment as general accountant.
Can I get positive assessment as Management accountant also?


----------



## smmammen (Apr 4, 2018)

Abood said:


> Yes, I have submitted a detailed syllabus under a Statutory Declaration.


hi abood,
if you dont mind could you post your detailed syllabus for FAR?


----------



## nishit9737 (Apr 13, 2018)

*221111 accountant assessment*

Hi, Guys

I have applied for 221111 (accountant assessment) degree assessment. and I got negative outcome the message was *THE RESULT OF THIS ASSESSMENT IS THAT YOU ARE NOT ACADEMICALLY SUITABLE FOR MIGRATION UNDER ANZSCO 221111 ACCOUNTANT (GENERAL). 
*

FINANCIAL ACCOUNTING AND REPORTING - *MANDATORY*
TAXATION - *AVAILABLE*

DEGREE COMPARABILITY 
REQUIREMENT MET - *YES*

MANDATORY COMPETENCY AREAS
REQUIREMENT MET - *NO*

MINIMUM COMPETENCY AREAS
TOTAL MET - *7/9*

Though we acknowledge your previously completed studies in the area of Financial Accounting and Reporting, and Taxation. For migration purpose the full content of these competency areas were not covered.


Do I need to clear both the subjects .? Please suggest how to clear this subjects.?


----------



## shashikanthbirada (Nov 15, 2018)

*ShashikanthBirada*



NGN2017 said:


> You need to paper a document on syllabus. This is how i prepared it. The information is extract from your mark transcript.
> 
> Syllabus detail of relevant study
> 
> ...


Hi Friend,

I am planning to apply migration assessment for my partner to claim 5 points. She has a bachelor in Electronics and Communication and PostGraduate Diploma in Management. Can you let me know if she will be able to justify for 221112 or 221111.

I quickly compared your above subjects with the CPA subjects and not many were matching but still you were able to get a positive assessment.( I am not a accounts guy to do a proper comparison in terms of the subjects so please pardon me).

I see at least 4 to 5 subjects were matching with my partner's PGDM. 

Thanks


----------



## shashikanthbirada (Nov 15, 2018)

*ShashikanthBirada*



Oneshift said:


> Yes CPA A will do the assessment and say assessment is negative. You can surf my posts where in one of them I have even enclosed the screen shot of a situation similar to yours (PTE less than 65) - They assessed and told which subjects are comparable and why negative assessment.



Hi OneShift,

I have read most of your suggestions and I felt you can help me with my query.
I am planning to claim 5 points through partner skills. 

My partner has Bachelor in Electronics and Communication and PostGraduation Diploma in Management. I read that to claim partner points, :

1) "Migration assessment" is sufficient and no work experience is required for a positive assessment. 

2) PTE 55+ is sufficient for positive assessment while applying for Migration assessment.

Please correct my understanding.

Thanks


----------



## akshaypuri05 (Dec 15, 2018)

Were you able to get a positive assessment from CPA with MBA?


----------



## david_lie (Aug 24, 2015)

akshaypuri05 said:


> Were you able to get a positive assessment from CPA with MBA?


Hi akshaypuri05,

You can show your Bachelor and MBA qualification. It should be OK.

_
You must hold a qualification that is assessed by CPA Australia as equivalent to at least an Australian bachelor’s degree. CPA Australia uses the guidelines issued by the Australian Government, Department of Education and Training, when assessing the comparability of overseas qualifications._

Best,
David


----------



## Suly12 (Aug 13, 2019)

Hello everyone,
I am planning to apply for a skill assessment as general accountant, I finished my master on business accounting in Australia a year ago (2018) and I have a bachelor degree as business manager(2011) from Colombia, I have 5 years of financial experience from Colombia but I would like know if there is any chance CPA accept my experience before my australian award, any advice or information will be highly appreciated.


----------



## david_lie (Aug 24, 2015)

Suly12 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am planning to apply for a skill assessment as general accountant, I finished my master on business accounting in Australia a year ago (2018) and I have a bachelor degree as business manager(2011) from Colombia, I have 5 years of financial experience from Colombia but I would like know if there is any chance CPA accept my experience before my australian award, any advice or information will be highly appreciated.


Hi Suly,

CPA Australia will only look at the experience post-bachelor qualification. Hence, if you have completed the Business Degree in 2011, that would be counted. But that would be dependent upon:
1. Whether your bachelor is considered Australian Bachelor Qualification.
2. Supporting documents - such as payslips, letter from managers, etc.

All the best!
David


----------



## gurukulraj (May 1, 2019)

Hi Abood,

need your help. 

221111- Accountant (General):

I am trying to claim points for skilled spouse.

She got a negative assessment result (Bachelor of Commerce + MBA ) from CPA Astralia and it has mentioned that 

“While you have met some of the criteria for the competency areas ‘Business Law' & 'Financial Accounting & Reporting’, you have not met all of the required assessment criteria and further study is required”.

But she has both these subjects in her Bachelor of Commerce as well as in MBA ( have shared the syllabus with CPA). 
Since you were in the same situation, could you please share me the copy of syllabus ( for these 2 subjects) that you had submitted while appealing.

Appreciate any input on this. TIA


----------



## akshaypuri05 (Dec 15, 2018)

gurukulraj said:


> Hi Abood,
> 
> need your help.
> 
> ...


Hi Gurukulraj,

I am also trying to get the assessment done from CPA for my spouse (she is MBA finance). Can you please DM me, i have few questions about the process.

Thanks


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

Need help on the detailed syllabus for the assessment as an Accountant. Can anyone please share the one they've submitted and got the positive assessment results. Just want to understand how detailed it should be, thank you a lot!


----------



## hp_tatikonda (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi,

Could you please share the *Statutory Declaration* format and guidelines?

Appreciate your help.

Thanks
HP


----------



## yukiari (Mar 8, 2020)

nawneetdalal said:


> Hi Guys,
> Can someone suggest is the attached assessment should be treated as positive or negative for claiming additional 5 points for spouse.??
> Thanks..


HI
did you successfully claim 5 points with this report?


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Guys,

How long is the skill employment assessment valid for from CPA and CAANZ ??

Thanks


----------



## Rockstarapaque (Sep 5, 2018)

Mr. said:


> Guys,
> 
> How long is the skill employment assessment valid for from CPA and CAANZ ??
> 
> Thanks


Pretty sure it's 3 years for Migration purposes.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Rockstarapaque said:


> Pretty sure it's 3 years for Migration purposes.


Thanks 
So PTE - 3Years
NAATI - 3Years
Skill Assessment - 3 Years 
and
PY - ??


----------



## mehtabhavan (Jun 4, 2020)

Hello expats

I am a B com graduate and CA.
I am planning to claim 10 partner points.

What are the chances of me getting positive migration assessment from CPA?
What all documents would be required to be submitted to CPA for assessment?

Plz guide
Thanks


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

mehtabhavan said:


> Hello expats
> 
> I am a B com graduate and CA.
> I am planning to claim 10 partner points.
> ...


https://www.cpaaustralia.com.au/bec...sment/australia/skilled-employment-assessment


----------



## mehtabhavan (Jun 4, 2020)

Mr. said:


> mehtabhavan said:
> 
> 
> > Hello expats
> ...


I don't want to apply for employment assessment as I am not the primary applicant. I am the secondary applicant and want to claim 10 partner points. It's mentioned on the home affairs portal that skills assessment is reqd

Abstract from Home affairs website-

-had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

mehtabhavan said:


> I don't want to apply for employment assessment as I am not the primary applicant. I am the secondary applicant and want to claim 10 partner points. It's mentioned on the home affairs portal that skills assessment is reqd
> 
> Abstract from Home affairs website-
> 
> -had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation.


You can get a qualification assessed by CPA 

https://www.cpaaustralia.com.au/become-a-cpa/migration-assessment/australia


----------

